# Kaufen oder abwarten?



## mrtvu (20. November 2013)

Ich bin noch unschlüssig ob ich upgraden/neu kaufen oder abwarten soll...

Auf dem Rechner wird gesurft, gezockt, Fotos bearbeitet, selten Videos bearbeitet und komprimiert, DVDs/CDs gebrannt.

Mich lachen der 4700K oder der 4930K an. Wichtig wären mir viel RAM (mind. 16 GB). Ich habe gern einiges an Anwendungen und Spielen gleichzeitig offen.

Ich habe ein Gewissensproblem, da mein Rechner relativ frisch upgegradet ist: SSD, Grafikkarte, RAM, RAID, Blu-Ray-Brenner finde ich es fast zu schade mir einen Komplett PC zu kaufen, da ich den alten wohl kaum zu einem vernünftigen Preis verkaufen kann. Die Leistung des alten PCs finde ich zur Zeit gerade noch ausreichend. 

So jetzt kommt Kurt, ähh der Ernst:

Mein Rechner ist:
Intel Core2 Quad Q9550, 8 GB Ram (4x2GB) 800 MHz Marken-RAM, Asus P5Q Mainboard, Sapphire HD7850 mit 2 GB, Samsung 512GB 840 Pro, 3 x 500 GB HDs (2 davon in einem RAID-O mittels Dawicontrol), 2 Monitore 22 Zoll Samsung mit 1680 x 1050, Mittower Gehäuse von Coolmaster, DVD-Leselaufwerk mit SATA, Blu-Ray-Brenner.

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
1000-1800 EUR

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)
nur Rechner (Komplett-PC) oder Mainboard + Ram + Processor + Lüfter

3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)
Maus, Tastatur, ev Gehäuse mit USB2, 800W Superflower modulares Netzteil (etwas alt), Samsung SSD 840 Pro 512 GB, 3 x 500 GB HD, DVD-Leselaufwerk mit SATA, Blu-Ray-Brenner, ev Grafikkarte.

4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
egal, aber bitte nur bei einem Händler alles...

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?
ja, 2 x Samsung 22" 1680x1050

6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)
Hitman Absolution, League of Legends, Guildwars 2, Warcraft 3, Rome II, ev. GTA V wenn es soweit ist.

7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?
Erst später wenn die Leistung für neue Spiele nicht mehr ausreicht, ansonsten nicht.

8.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?
Markenqualität ist mir sehr sehr wichtig. Ausfälle sind bei mir echt nicht willkommen.

Gibt es sinnvolle Upgrades von Intel im Jahr 2014, auf die es sich lohnt zu warten?

Ich meine 6-8 Kern-Prozesorren mit einem Hohen Takt und mit einem vernünftigen leistbaren Motherboard?


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2013)

2014 wird der Nachfolger von Sockel 2011 kommen.
Aber wie immer wird es keine bezahlbaren 6 oder gar 8 Kerner geben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. November 2013)

mrtvu schrieb:


> Gibt es sinnvolle Upgrades von Intel im Jahr 2014, auf die es sich lohnt zu warten?
> Ich meine 6-8 Kern-Prozesorren mit einem Hohen Takt und mit einem vernünftigen leistbaren Motherboard?


 
Nein. Im Mittelklassesegment sind bis 2015+ (Skylake) keine CPUs mit mehr als 4 Kernen geplant und auch sonst lohnt es sich nicht zu warten.
Wenn du 6/8-Kerner haben willst gibts das nur für den teuren High-End Sockel 2011. Aktuell sind 6 Kerne (im Desktopsegment) die Obergrenze, mit Haswell-E wird Ende nächsten Jahres wahrscheinlich der erste Achtkerner (auf dem neuen Sockel 2011-3) erscheinen... für wahrscheinlich irgendwas zwischen 500 und 1000€ pro CPU. Wenn du also eine Monstermaschine haben willst solltest du bis Quartal 4/2014 warten und zum neuen 2011-3er Sockel greifen, wenn du nicht so viel Geld ausgeben willst kannst du bedenkenlos heute in den Laden fahren und ein S1150-System einsacken.


----------



## Murdoch (20. November 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> 2014 wird der Nachfolger von Sockel 2011 kommen.
> Aber wie immer wird es keine bezahlbaren 6 oder gar 8 Kerner geben.


 
Wie bezahlbar? Der aktuelle 6-kerner auf Ivy Basis ist doch bezahlbar!


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> wenn du nicht so viel Geld ausgeben willst kannst du bedenkenlos heute in den Laden fahren und ein S1150-System einsacken.


 
Und den Mod fragen ob er den Doppelpost zusammenfügen kann. 
Frisch anmelden und gleich einen Doppelpost machen ist bei Mods sehr beliebt. 



Murdoch schrieb:


> Wie bezahlbar? Der aktuelle 6-kerner auf Ivy Basis ist doch bezahlbar!



Mit bezahlbar ist der Bereich zwischen 200 und 300€ gemeint.
Bezahlbar ist auch ein Xeon 8 Kerner. Aber jeder definiert das eben anders.


----------



## dn1987p (20. November 2013)

Wenn du mehr Leistung brauchst, spricht nichts gegen ein Upgrade. Vielleicht einfach das aus Thresholds Signatur?  Ansonsten müssten die meisten deiner genannten Spiele doch eigentlich gut laufen.


----------



## facehugger (20. November 2013)

Bei dem Budget du könntest du es so machen:


Mobo: ASUS Z87-A (C2) (90MB0DZ0-M0EAY5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder: Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I74770K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Graka: MSI N780 TF 3GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 780, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V298-002R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
hier noch was zur Leistung aktueller CPU`s:


Ivy Bridge E: Core i7-4960X, i7-4930K und i7-4820 im Test
ein preisintensiver 2011er-Unterbau ist mMn nicht wirklich nötig. Was für einen Saftspender haste denn am Start? Wenn`s auch da was neues sein darf:


be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## mrtvu (20. November 2013)

dn1987p schrieb:


> Wenn du mehr Leistung brauchst, spricht nichts gegen ein Upgrade. Vielleicht einfach das aus Thresholds Signatur?  Ansonsten müssten die meisten deiner genannten Spiele doch eigentlich gut laufen.


 
Eigentlich hast Du Recht, die Spiele dich ich spiele laufen ganz gut. Allerdings ist das Motherboard und der Prozessor 5 Jahr alt. Früher hat man nach 5 Jahren einen ordentlichen Leistungssprung bekommen bei einem Komplett PC um 1000,- Euro.

Die Leistungssteigerung zwischen dem bestehenden Processor Intel Core2 Quad Q9550 und einem 4770K ist nur 100% und bei einem 4930K nur 120%. Das ist etwas mager finde ich...



facehugger schrieb:


> be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Gruß


 
Ich habe bereits einen alten gebrauchten Super flower modular mit 800W, ist doch auch ok oder?


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. November 2013)

Jetzt hab ich Thres schon den Gefallen getan und deine ersten beiden Posts zusammengebaut... könntest du bitte den "Bearbeiten"-Button unten rechts benutzen dass ich nicht ständig Doppelposts von dir einsammeln muss? 

Es würde sich anbeiten mal kurz in unsere Forenregeln zu schauen (und die entsprechende Nachricht bei der Anmeldung dass man das tun muss nicht wie heutzutage bei vielem üblich einfach hirnlos wegzuklicken), da steht sowas drin...


Was das Netzteil angeht: Das ist viel zu stark, entsprechend ineffizient und technisch nicht besonders gut. Übertrieben gesagt: Ein "Viel-Watt-ohne-Qualität-Bauernfänger-Netzteil".
Das Ding kannste natürlich weiter verwenden, so extrem schlecht isses auch wieder nicht, es ist eben nur völliger Unsinn so ein NT in einem normalen PC zu betreiben... (und in einem der 800W wirklich fordert würde es unter Umständen auch nicht lange überleben^^).


----------



## facehugger (20. November 2013)

mrtvu schrieb:


> Früher hat man nach 5 Jahren einen ordentlichen Leistungssprung bekommen bei einem Komplett PC um 1000,- Euro.
> 
> Die Leistungssteigerung zwischen dem bestehenden Processor Intel Core2 Quad Q9550 und einem 4770K ist nur 100% und bei einem 4930K nur 120%. Das ist etwas mager finde ich...


Früher war auch alles besser und die Performance aktueller Prozzis stagniert nun einmal fast (Intel mangelt es da leider einfach an Konkurrenz). Sieht man ja sehr gut anhand Sandy/Ivy/Haswell. Es waren/sind im Schnitt jeweils knapp 10% Mehrleistung zwischen den genannten CPU-Generationen. 

Allerdings lohnt sich der Umstieg von einem Q9550 auf einen i7-4770k schon recht deutlich. Letzterer hat eine viel höhere pro Takt-Leistung, der Sprung ist schon ordentlich. Ich muss es wissen, ich hatte einen Q9550@3,6Ghz...

Gruß


----------



## mrtvu (20. November 2013)

Das Problem ist dass keiner mehr meinen alten "Schrott" zu einem vernünftigen Preis abkauft, somit ist das Ausschlachten des alten PCs fast vorprogramiert... Alleine dieses Jahr habe ich für die SSD + RAM Upgrade + neue Grafikkarte (da alte kaputt) 660 EUR ausgegeben.


----------



## Murdoch (20. November 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und den Mod fragen ob er den Doppelpost zusammenfügen kann.
> Frisch anmelden und gleich einen Doppelpost machen ist bei Mods sehr beliebt.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wer definiert diesen Bereich? Du? 

Vielleicht solltest du den te das vorher fragen was für ihn bezahlbar ist bzw. Wie seine Definition ist.


----------



## xActionx (20. November 2013)

Facehuggers Zusammenstellung kannst du so eintüten. Dazu vllt noch nen aktuellen FullHD Monitor. Oder du gönnst dir bei dem Budget nen 144Hz Monitor z.b. ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

MFG



Murdoch schrieb:


> Wer definiert diesen Bereich? Du?
> 
> Vielleicht solltest du den te das vorher fragen was für ihn bezahlbar ist bzw. Wie seine Definition ist.


 
Bei nem Budget von 1800€ liegt ein Xeon 8-Kerner wohl kaum im "bezahlbaren Bereich". Wenn noch andere Sachen neu her müssen (Graka,...) dann wirds auch mit nem Ivy 6-Kerner, der mMn derzeit ziemlich sinnlos ist, wenn man nicht gerade professionel Videos rendert, knapp.

MFG

Edit: Sry für den Doppelpost aber das musste gesagt werden


----------



## facehugger (20. November 2013)

mrtvu schrieb:


> Das Problem ist dass keiner mehr meinen alten "Schrott" zu einem vernünftigen Preis abkauft, somit ist das Ausschlachten des alten PCs fast vorprogramiert...


Also für meinen alten "Schrott" (Q9550, MSI P45 Neo 2, 4GB DDR2 RAM Corsair) habe ich in der Bucht noch anständige Kohle bekommen

Gruß


----------



## mrtvu (20. November 2013)

facehugger schrieb:


> Früher war auch alles besser und die Performance aktueller Prozzis stagniert nun einmal fast (Intel mangelt es da leider einfach an Konkurrenz). Sieht man ja sehr gut anhand Sandy/Ivy/Haswell. Es waren/sind im Schnitt jeweils knapp 10% Mehrleistung zwischen den genannten CPU-Generationen.
> 
> Allerdings lohnt sich der Umstieg von einem Q9550 auf einen i7-4770k schon recht deutlich. Letzterer hat eine viel höhere pro Takt-Leistung, der Sprung ist schon ordentlich. Ich muss es wissen, ich hatte einen Q9550@3,6Ghz...
> 
> Gruß


 
Teilweise ist das auch Microsoft-verschuldet. Ich habe einen anderen noch älteren PC, der einen Tick flüssiger mit Windows XP auf einer HD läuft als mein aktueller PC mit Windows 7 64Bit auf der SSD.

Worauf muss man aufpassen beim Übertackten des vorhandenen Q9550 ?



facehugger schrieb:


> Also für meinen alten "Schrott" (Q9550, MSI P45 Neo 2, 4GB DDR2 RAM Corsair) habe ich in der Bucht noch anständige Kohle bekommen
> 
> Gruß


 
Wann hast du verkauft und was hast du noch bekommen?


----------



## facehugger (20. November 2013)

mrtvu schrieb:


> Wann hast du verkauft und was hast du noch bekommen?


Verkauft habe ich im Sommer (Juli) und für alles zusammen noch knapp 190 Taler bekommen. Natürlich bringt es mehr, wenn man die Teile einzeln verscherbelt...

Gruß


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. November 2013)

mrtvu schrieb:


> Worauf muss man aufpassen beim Übertackten des vorhandenen Q9550 ?


 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...6-how-intel-core-2-duo-quad-overclocking.html


----------



## mrtvu (20. November 2013)

190,- EUR! das ist ein guter Preis!

Meinen letzen PC habe ich vor einigen Jahren um 80,- Euro mit Mühe und Not verkauft, der PC war sogar für die meisten Spiele damals ausreichend, nur die neuesten 3D-Shooter hat er nicht mehr locker gepackt.


----------



## facehugger (20. November 2013)

mrtvu schrieb:


> 190,- EUR! das ist ein guter Preis!
> 
> Meinen letzen PC habe ich vor einigen Jahren um 80,- Euro mit Mühe und Not verkauft, der PC war sogar für die meisten Spiele damals ausreichend, nur die neuesten 3D-Shooter hat er nicht mehr locker gepackt.


Der Q9550 wird noch ganz gut gehandelt Kannst dich ja mit dem von unserem Alki geposteten How-To an`s ocen deines Prozzis machen. Vorausgesetzt dein Mobo spielt mit und ein guter Luftkühler ist vorhanden...

Oder du gönnst dir meinen Vorschlag

Gruß


----------



## mrtvu (20. November 2013)

facehugger schrieb:


> Oder du gönnst dir meinen Vorschlag


 

Mit deinem vorgeschlagenen 4770K komme ich auf ca 1.100,- mit einer sehr guten Grafikkarte. Mit ca 700,- bin ich auch ohne GK dabei. Da meine GK erst ein halbes Jahr alt ist möchte ich sie zur Zeit nicht unbedingt tauschen.

Am liebsten wäre mir ein aktuelles leisbares Motherboard mit einem 6-8 Kernen mit hohem Takt mit schnellem Qualitäts-RAM. Aber leider gibt es das zur Zeit noch nicht.

Ich möchte nicht USB3-Probleme mit einem nicht ausgereiften teuren 2011-Motherboard bekommen, da ich teilweise Probleme mit dem vorhandenen Asus P5Q schon mit USB2 habe (bei zu viel USB-Geräten insbesondere mit dem internen Card-Reader kriege ich Freezes).


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2013)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Wer definiert diesen Bereich? Du?
> 
> Vielleicht solltest du den te das vorher fragen was für ihn bezahlbar ist bzw. Wie seine Definition ist.


 
Ich definiere das anhand seines Budget.


----------



## facehugger (20. November 2013)

mrtvu schrieb:


> Am liebsten wäre mir ein aktuelles leisbares Motherboard mit einem 6-8 Kernen mit hohem Takt mit schnellem Qualitäts-RAM. Aber leider gibt es das zur Zeit noch nicht.


Ein i7-4770k hat aktuell selbst @stock mehr als genug Leistung. Die reicht dicke, für das was du mit ihm vorhast

Gruß


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (20. November 2013)

Ich würde auch jetzt auf ein 1150 System gehen, sind echt super die Dinger. Ich mache den Umstieg ja auch gerade durch. 



facehugger schrieb:


> Bei dem Budget du könntest du es so machen:
> 
> 
> Mobo: ASUS Z87-A (C2) (90MB0DZ0-M0EAY5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder: Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...


 
Eigentlich gutes Setup, MoBo würde ich das Gigabyte nehmen, hab mir gerade den "grösseren Bruder" das UD3H geholt, hat noch ein paar kleine Extras, aber das D3H reicht völlig.
Zur Graka würde ich halt einfach sagen: abwarten was die Custom-Modelle der r9 290(x) bringen, sind Karten die ich nicht verachten würde.
Zum Saftspender: ich würde das Dark Power Pro 10 nehmen. Hatte zuerst auch vor mir jenes zu holen, aber habe mich dann umentschieden für ein Seasonic, da es Vollmodular ist (ich will sleeven, daher.)

Gruss, Hyp3ri0n


----------



## facehugger (20. November 2013)

Hyp3ri0n schrieb:


> Eigentlich gutes Setup, MoBo würde ich das Gigabyte nehmen, hab mir gerade den "grösseren Bruder" das UD3H geholt, hat noch ein paar kleine Extras, aber das D3H reicht völlig.
> Zur Graka würde ich halt einfach sagen: abwarten was die Custom-Modelle der r9 290(x) bringen, sind Karten die ich nicht verachten würde.
> Zum Saftspender: ich würde das Dark Power Pro 10 nehmen. Hatte zuerst auch vor mir jenes zu holen, aber habe mich dann umentschieden für ein Seasonic, da es Vollmodular ist (ich will sleeven, daher.)
> 
> Gruss, Hyp3ri0n


Ob man jetzt Gigabyte oder Asus nimmt, ist Geschmacksache. Letztere Firma genießt zwar beim Support keinen allzu guten Ruf, das UEFI/Lüftersteuerung sind jedoch klasse Und welche Ausstattung benötigt wird, liegt ebenfalls nur beim TE, es waren auch nur Vorschläge auf fast gleichem Preisniveau. Türlich kann/sollte man auf Custommodelle der R9 290 warten, die gepostete GTX780 ist allerdings jetzt schon lieferbar und überzeugt *aktuell* mit Leistung sowie ihrer Geräuschkulisse...

Da der TE sich eh keine neue Schleuder gönnen will, ist das aber außen vor

Gruß


----------



## mrtvu (20. November 2013)

facehugger schrieb:


> Ob man jetzt Gigabyte oder Asus nimmt, ist Geschmacksache. Letztere Firma genießt zwar beim Support keinen allzu guten Ruf, das UEFI/Lüftersteuerung sind jedoch klasse Und welche Ausstattung benötigt wird, liegt ebenfalls nur beim TE, es waren auch nur Vorschläge auf fast gleichem Preisniveau. Türlich kann/sollte man auf Custommodelle der R9 290 warten, die gepostete GTX780 ist allerdings jetzt schon lieferbar und überzeugt *aktuell* mit Leistung sowie ihrer Geräuschkulisse...
> 
> Da der TE sich eh keine neue Schleuder gönnen will, ist das aber außen vor
> 
> Gruß



Die Grafikkarte ist nicht unbedingt notwendig. Wie erwähnt habe ich mir vor einem halben Jahr eine GK um 200,- EUR gekauft. Nächster Upgrade für GK ist in 3-5 Jahren um 200-350,- EUR, ausser schon früher bei einem Defekt ausserhalb der Garantie.

Gespart soll aber nicht beim MB und Prozessor werden, da ich diese nicht so schnell upgraden werde. Das RAM soll jetzt schon 32GB sein oder zumindest jetzt 16GB mit 2 freien Slots für weitere 16GB später.

Da Nachwuchs in der Familie kommt und das Geld nicht auf den Bäumen wächst, möchte ich mein Geld überlegt "anlegen", insofern man von "anlegen" beim PC-Kauf sprechen kann


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2013)

Wenn du jetzt 16GB RAM kaufst wird das so lange reichen bis du wieder ein Upgrade machst und dann gibt es schon lange kein DDR3 mehr.
Gib also nicht unnötig Geld aus.


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (20. November 2013)

Allgemein würde ich es so machen: Familie > PC.
Wenn du das Geld brauchst, lass das mitm PC sein.


----------



## facehugger (20. November 2013)

Wenn du die Kohle anderweitig brauchst (Familie geht vor), dann takte deinen Q9550...

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2013)

Oder kauf dir den neuen Haswell i3. Der ist schneller als der Q9550 und dabei sparsamer.
Und du hast später die Möglichkeit noch einen i7 einzubauen oder nächstes Jahr den Refresh.


----------



## facehugger (20. November 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Oder kauf dir den neuen Haswell i3. Der ist schneller als der Q9550 und dabei sparsamer.
> Und du hast später die Möglichkeit noch einen i7 einzubauen oder nächstes Jahr den Refresh.


Den hier:


http://geizhals.de/intel-core-i3-4330-bx80646i34330-a993697.html

z.B. auf diesem Mobo:


Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2013)

Da würde ich trotzdem ein Z87 nehmen falls der Nachfolger nicht doch eine K CPU wird die dann ja noch getaktet werden kann um so noch länger zu halten.


----------



## facehugger (20. November 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da würde ich trotzdem ein Z87 nehmen falls der Nachfolger nicht doch eine K CPU wird die dann ja noch getaktet werden kann um so noch länger zu halten.


Nunja, liegt ganz beim TE...

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2013)

Wir geben auch nur Vorschläge ab. Entscheiden muss der TS natürlich selbst.


----------



## mrtvu (20. November 2013)

Vor 2 Monaten habe ich mir einen ähnlichen Kostenvoranschlag (4770K+Mainboard+16GB RAM+Lüfter) bei meinem PC-Shop in der Nähe geholt (wo ich auch die Grafikkarte und das RAM gekauft habe) und bin auch auf ca 700,- EUR gekommen. Für einen Komplett PC muss ich natürlich deutlich mehr ausgeben...

Zur Zeit rennt mein Rechner noch, es ist also nicht ganz dringend da keins der installierten Spiele wirklich ruckelt und auch in Windows mit der SSD relativ flüssig läuft, habe ich noch den Zeitvorteil... zwischenzeitlich tauchen eventuell neue Prozesorren, z.B. Hasswell refresh und die Preise gehen weiter nach unten.

Wird Haswell-Refresh oder Haswell-E zukunftssicherer sein?


----------



## facehugger (20. November 2013)

Na wenn der Knecht rennt, rennt er Und wenn du soweit zufrieden bist... Wiegesagt, etwas mehr Takt könnte dem Q9550 nicht schaden. Ich hätte ja damals auch noch nicht wirklich aufrüsten "müssen"

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2013)

mrtvu schrieb:


> Wird Haswell-Refresh oder Haswell-E zukunftssicherer sein?


 
Keiner ist zukunftssicher.


----------



## mrtvu (22. November 2013)

zukünftige Spiele und Anwendungen werden verstärkt von mehr als 4 Kernen profitieren. Und DDR4 wird nochmals eine Leistungssteigerung bringen. Ich bin noch unschlüssig ob ein jeztiger Kauf eines i7 4770K vieleicht etwas verfrüht ist. Zur Zeit ist das Preisleistungs-Verhältnis sehr gut. Aber nächstes Jahr gehört es schon wieder zur Oldie-Liste... Oder nur zur Office PC Ausstattung....


----------



## mrtvu (25. November 2013)

Bringen bei einem 4930K ein schnelleres RAM was? Z.B. Corsair XMS3 DDR3 mit 1833 Mhz im vergleich zu 1333MHz. Ich sehe einige Aufrüstsets im Internet jedoch mit 1333 MHz RAM.

Lauf einigen Aussagen in diesem Forum soll das bessere RAM nur Marketing sein.


----------



## Threshold (25. November 2013)

Nein, schnellerer RAM bringt nichts und der 4930k ist in Games langsamer als der 4770k.
Und DDR4 kommt frühestens mit der neuen Plattform. Also Ende 2014 bzw. Mitte 2015.


----------



## mrtvu (25. November 2013)

Ich hätte so ein ähnliches Aufrüstset liebäugelt...

Aufrüst Kit, Intel Core i7-4930K Ivy, 6x 3.40, Gigabyte GA-X79-UD3, 16GB DDR3 | eBay

Für zukünftige Anwendungen und für Spiele genug Leistung. Gegen einen Aufpreis ist auch Corsair XMS3 4x8GB=32GB möglich (Macht ca 1150,- EUR)

Nächstes Jahr wahrscheinlich noch diesen Winter möchte ich zuschlagen. Die Plattform 2011-3 mit DDR3 wird wahrscheinlich sehr teuer bei der Einführung sein, also ist ein Wechsel Ende 2014 mit meinem Budget wahrscheinlich nicht mehr möglich...

Als ich meinen Quadcore gekauft habe war er auch oversized für die damaligen Anwendungen und Spiele. So ist es vielleicht auch mit dem 4770K, zur Zeit ok später aber zu schwach.


----------



## Duvar (25. November 2013)

Ist doch viel zu teuer dort...
Wegen dem RAM, schau mal folgende Threads an und les sie dir komplett durch.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...llem-pseudo-overclocking-arbeitsspeicher.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...am-fuer-high-end-pc-leserbrief-der-woche.html


----------



## mrtvu (25. November 2013)

Wo gibt es ein ähnliches Set alles zusammen bei einem einzigen Händler?

Vom Geizhals bin ich geheilt... Einmal was günstiges bei einem mir nicht bekannten Händler bestellt, ich habe den Artikel verspätet bekommen, nach einigen Wochen war er kaputt, zurückgeschickt, zwischenzeitlich ist der Händler in Konkurs gegangen, meine Festplatte habe ich nie wieder gesehen...

Ich gebe lieber mehr Geld aus (wegen der Garantie/Reklamation etc.) Mein Händler in der Stadt bietet ähnliche Preise an wie der oben genannte Link. Wenn etwas kaputt ist tauscht er sofort um... Das ist mir sehr angenehm.


----------



## Duvar (25. November 2013)

Hier selbe Konfig 140€ günstiger https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2209a767dffbd0940d52fe73b17980c130e348d8b5c2f
Aber hey, ich empfehle auf keinen Fall diese Konfig...
Mit deinem Budget kannste was richtig geiles auf die Beine stellen.
Der CPU Kühler in der Konfig ist bissl schwach...


----------



## mrtvu (25. November 2013)

Statt dem billigen Kühler hatte ich an ein EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 gedacht.


----------



## mrtvu (28. November 2013)

Mist!!! Ich bin draufgekommen, dass ich "nur" Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit dieses Jahr gekauft habe, somit sind nur maximal 16GB RAM nutzbar.  Was ist empfehlenswert bei mehr als 16GB RAM: Windows 8.1, 8.1 Pro oder 7 Pro?


----------



## Duvar (28. November 2013)

Du wirst nie im Leben mehr als 16GB RAM brauchen bei deinem Vorhaben...


----------



## mrtvu (28. November 2013)

D hast du recht! Ich tendiere jetzt eher dazu Geld zu sparen und zu einem Upgradekit mit i7 4770k mit einem guten Board und 16 GB RAM 1600MHz zu greifen. Das spart ordentlich Kohle und bis ich was Besseres brauche tausche ich alles neu mit Windows 9 / 10?

Grafikkarte, Festplatten, SSD, Gehäuse, Laufwerke, Gehäuse mit 800Watt Netzteil habe ich bereits.


----------



## mrtvu (1. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin noch über ein Upgradekit drübergestolpert!

Was hält Ihr von diesem hier? Damit habe ich für einige Jahre keinen Upgradebedarf mehr:

Aufrüstkit bestehend aus ASUS P9X79 + Intel i7-4930K + 16GB-Kit Kingston HyperX blu. 1600 MHz

Aufrüstkit bestehend aus ASUS P9X79 + Intel i7-4930K + 16GB-Kit Kingston HyperX blu. 1600 MHz + Noctua NH-D14  um 949,- EUR + Versand.

Ist das brauchbar um diesen Preis?

Grafikkarte, neues Windows, neue Festplatte kann man jederzeit neu dazukaufen ohne großartig alles neu aufzuschrauben....


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2013)

Das ist ziemlich teuer. Einzeln kosten die Teile 200€ weniger.
Und da du eher Geld sparen willst solltest du bei Sockel 1150 bleiben.


----------



## mrtvu (1. Dezember 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist ziemlich teuer. Einzeln kosten die Teile 200€ weniger.
> Und da du eher Geld sparen willst solltest du bei Sockel 1150 bleiben.


 
Abgesehen vom Preis ist das Set brauchbar oder schwächelt etwas?

Auf wieviel kann man den 4930K übertackten? Mit diesem Kühler im Set und mit diesem RAM ist das möglich?


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2013)

Brauchbar ist es immer. Die Frage ist halt ob du den 4930k überhaupt brauchst.

Und wie weit man übertakten kann ist nicht vorherzusehen.


----------



## mrtvu (1. Dezember 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt ob du den 4930k überhaupt brauchst.


 
Brauchen ist relativ... Ich brauche einen stärkeren PC / Komponenten, da die Zeit schon reif ist, der PC ist mehr als 5 Jahre alt (abgesehen von den neuen Komponenten).

Beim Preis in Österreich komme ich in Österreich geizhals.at auf jedenfall auf über 900,- EUR. Da ist aber kein Versand dabei, 4 Komponenten bei verschiedenen Shops macht 4xVersand... Ob sich das wirklich rentiert?

Ich muss ausserdem noch checken ob der Lüfter in meinem Gehäuse Platz hat, wieviel Durchmesser in cm braucht der Kühler im Gehäuse? Wie überprüfe ich das am besten im voraus?


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2013)

Was für ein Case hast du denn?


----------



## mrtvu (1. Dezember 2013)

5 Jahre altes Coolermaster Midi-Gehäuse, es ist schmäller als die üblichen breiten OC Gehäuse  ... bestellt vor 5 Jahren bei rcc-computer.de ... Genaues Modell muss ich daheim nachschauen. Was muss ich messen im Gehäuse um ein Platzproblem zu vermeiden?


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2013)

Wichtig ist der Platz für die Grafikkarte. Also ob sie von der Länge her passt.
Dann schaust du ob du 120mm Lüfter verbauen kannst.
Und natürlich der Platz vom Mainboard Tray bis zur Seitenwand. Denn das ist wichtig für den Kühler.


----------



## mrtvu (1. Dezember 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wichtig ist der Platz für die Grafikkarte. Also ob sie von der Länge her passt.
> Dann schaust du ob du 120mm Lüfter verbauen kannst.
> Und natürlich der Platz vom Mainboard Tray bis zur Seitenwand. Denn das ist wichtig für den Kühler.


 
Das Gehäuse ist Coolermaster Elite RC-334-KKN1GP Black
Es ist im Gehäuse hinten ist bereits ein 120mm Lüfter eingebaut.
Das Gehäuse bietet eine maxilale Breite von 165mm zwischen Motherboard und linker Seitenwand.
Die Grafikkarte kann maximal 250mm lang sein, besser eher 230mm, weil ich bereits 3 HDDs und ein 1 SSD habe.

Laut meiner Berechnung hat der Prozessorlüfter Noctua mit 16cm Höhe ev. um 10 mm zu wenig Platz (ich könnte ev. die Seitenwand ausbuchten :). Für eine moderne leistungsstarke 270mm lange Grafikkarte ist auch kein Platz, ich möchte nicht unbedingt auf meine Festplatten verzichten. 

Mein letztes Gehäuse war ein Big Tower, da war Platz ohne Ende... Mist!


Hier ist ein Link zu meinem aktuellen Gehäuse auf der Coolermaster-Homepage: Elite 334 - Cooler Master


----------



## mrtvu (1. Dezember 2013)

Ich muss mich korrigieren. Der Noctua hat doch knapp platz. Mein Gehäuse bietet Platz für CPU Kühler von max. 163mm. Das geht sich haarscharf aus.

Wenn ich jemals eine große Grafikkarte einbaue, muss ich meine Festplatten oben festmachen , weil sonst eine lange GK im Weg wäre.


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2013)

Du hast aber auch ein sehr preiswertes Case genommen.


----------



## mrtvu (1. Dezember 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast aber auch ein sehr preiswertes Case genommen.


 
War im Set dabei, um das Geld... leider war Gehäuse minderwertig... aber es hat überlebt.

Die GK war noname... hat nicht lange überlebt und hat mir 2 Jahre lang wunderbare Aufhänger bereitet...

Das Netzteil war auch original minderwertig... nach 1/2 Jahr war es kaputt...

Das ist der Nachteil von Fertig-PCs: billig und qualitativ schlecht...grrrr


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2013)

Ja. Das ist der Nachteil bei fertig PCs.
Man kauft irgendwann immer doppelt.


----------



## mrtvu (1. Dezember 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja. Das ist der Nachteil bei fertig PCs.
> Man kauft irgendwann immer doppelt.



Stimmt oft, aber es ist auch oft Glückssache.

Komisch! Mein Freund hat den baugleichen PC, alles doppelt bestellt und sein Netzteil macht noch immer seine Dienste. Erst jetzt nach 5 Jahren spinnt seine noname Grafikkarte mit nur einem Farbfehler aber ohne Abstürze oder Aufhänger...

GRRRRRR.....


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2013)

Das ist einfach Pech.
Was war das denn für ein Netzteil und Grafikkarte?


----------



## mrtvu (1. Dezember 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist einfach Pech.
> Was war das denn für ein Netzteil und Grafikkarte?



gekauft bei rcc-computer.de vor ziemlich genau 5 Jahren. Mittlerweile bietet das Shop durchwegs Markenkomponenten an.

Netzteil: relativ unbekannte Firma, weiss nicht mehr genau, mit ca. 530 Watt.
Grafikkarte: GF 9800GTX+ noname

Es sind wahrscheinlich sehr billige Kondensatoren eingebaut worden, da ist keine lange Lebensdauer zu erwarten.


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2013)

Das kann viele Ursachen haben.
Aber egal. Das ist ja Vergangenheit.


----------



## mrtvu (1. Dezember 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das kann viele Ursachen haben.
> Aber egal. Das ist ja Vergangenheit.


 
Mein Freund behauptet, dass der Grund für die Ausfälle das Nehmen des PCs vom Stromnetz nach dem Herunterfahren ist (mit Kippschalter bei der Steckdose). Ich habe so etwas nie gehört, kann da was Wahres dahinter stecken?


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2013)

Wenn das Netzteil vom Netz genommen wird entladen sich die Kondensatoren.
Beim wieder anschließen laden sich die Kondensatoren wieder auf.
Kann natürlich sein dass die Kondensatoren so billig sind dass die das nicht abkönnen.
Aber normaler Weise passiert da nichts.


----------



## mrtvu (3. Dezember 2013)

Was sagt die Intel-Gerüchteküche? Kommen leistungsfähigere Quadcores als das bisherige i7 4770K für die Haswell-Plattform im Verlauf des Jahres 2014 raus? Bisher habe ich nur von energiesparsameren/mobilen Varianten gelesen, aber nichts von leistungsfähigeren Modellen. 

Wenn in weniger als 1/2 Jahr ein besserer Prozessor als 4700K rauskommt lohnt es sich vielleicht zu warten, da mein alter Quadcore-PC noch relativ flüssig läuft.

Was mich noch von der 2011er Plattform abschreckt ist der Preis, die Bios-Updates für die neuen Prozessoren und die Treiber-Probleme mit SATA600 und USB3.


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2013)

Nein. Für Sockel 1150 kommen Haswell Refresh Modelle raus. Also wahrscheinlich einfach nur CPUs mit ein paar MHz mehr Takt. Lohnt also nicht.
Der Nachfolger kommt erst Mitte bis Ende 2015 raus.
Sockel 2011 ist auch ein Auslaufmodell. Der Nachfolger kommt Ende 2014 raus.


----------



## mrtvu (4. Dezember 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nein. Für Sockel 1150 kommen Haswell Refresh Modelle raus. Also wahrscheinlich einfach nur CPUs mit ein paar MHz mehr Takt. Lohnt also nicht.
> Der Nachfolger kommt erst Mitte bis Ende 2015 raus.
> Sockel 2011 ist auch ein Auslaufmodell. Der Nachfolger kommt Ende 2014 raus.


 
Ich habe es mir genau ausgerechnet

Ein Upgrade-Kit mit 32GB RAM und 2011 Sockel mit i7 4930k und neues Windows 7 Pro / Windows 8 / Pro kostet mich um ca 500 Euro mehr im Vergleich zu einem 16 GB Ram und 1550 Sockel und i7 4770k Upgrade-Kit (mit altem vorhandenem Windows 7 HP). Die beiden Upgrades bringen beim Spielen gleich viel, das 2011 ist stromhungriger und bringt bei Anwendungen keine 20 % mehr Leistung.

2015 kommt Windows *Threshold *raus. Es ist ziemlich sinnlos jedes Jahr ein neues Windows kaufen zu müssen grrrrr... Am liebsten würde ich Windows 8.1 überspringen weil ich schon frisch Windows 7 HP gekauft habe, die Kacheln die sich jede paar Sekunden verändern sind nicht so meins, das erinnert mich an Werbe-Bannern auf diversen Homepages... Blinkende Werbung auf dem Desktop, das ist das Letzte was ich möchte.


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2013)

Dann nutze Windows 7. Windows 8 bietet dir ja keinen nennbaren Vorteil.
Und was wirklich mit Windows 9 wird wissen wir noch nicht.
Wenn Microsoft tatsächlich nur noch ein OS für alle Systeme -- also Desktop, Smartphone und Table -- bringt dann ist denen auch nicht mehr zu helfen und dann werden wir in den nächsten 10 Jahren den Niedergang von Microsoft sehen. Selbst Schuld sag ich dann.


----------



## mrtvu (4. Dezember 2013)

Ein einheitliches Windows ist aber nicht so schlecht. Die Xbox-Spiele sind dann leichter auf den PC portierbar. Wer nur spielen will kauft sich eine Xbox. Wer Office/Anwendungen/Brennen/TV-Schneiden braucht und ab und zu spielen möchte der kauft sich weiterhin einen PC.


----------



## mrtvu (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich schwanke bei einem neuen Sockel 2011 Motherboard zwischen Asus P9X79 (günstiger) oder Asus Sabertooth X79.  Leichtes Übertakten soll möglich sein, wenn in ein Paar Jahren die Leistung zu gering wird. 8 RAM Plätze sollen auf jeden Fall sein, vorerst möchte ich 32 GB (8x4 GB) belegen.

Crossfire oder SLI brauche ich nicht.

Sabertooth hat mehr SataIII Ports und längere Garantie, weil bessere Qualität. Laut Caseking.de kann man auch mit Sabertooth übertakten: King Mod OC Aufrüst Bundle ASUS Sabertooth, Intel 4930K +29%, 8GB
P9X79 hat den besseren Preis und höhere maximale RAM-Settings, dafür nur 2 SataIII-Ports.


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2013)

Sockel 2011 kauft man sich aus zwei Gründen.
1. Weil man einen Intel 6 oder 8 Kerner nutzen will.
2. Weil man mehr als zwei Grafikkarten verbauen will.

Was trifft auf dich zu?


----------



## mrtvu (12. Dezember 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sockel 2011 kauft man sich aus zwei Gründen.
> 1. Weil man einen Intel 6 oder 8 Kerner nutzen will.
> 2. Weil man mehr als zwei Grafikkarten verbauen will.
> 
> Was trifft auf dich zu?


 
Ich will einen leistungsfähigen stabilen Rechner mit viel RAM, wo ich später wenn nötig mehr RAM hinzufügen kann.

Eine einzige günstige Grafikkarte (200 - 350,- EUR) reicht aus, um meine Lieblingsspiele zum Laufen zu bringen und um meine 2 Monitore befeuern zu können.


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2013)

Und wozu brauchst du mehr als 32GB RAM?


----------



## mrtvu (12. Dezember 2013)

32GB brauche ich zur Zeit noch nicht wirklich, ich will aber 4x8GB Riegel am Anfang haben.

Bis zum 2011-3 kann ich leider nicht mehr warten, weil bis der rauskommt haben wir wahrscheinlich schon Nachwuchs ins Haus bekommen, dann bleibt auch wenig Zeit zum Basteln/Aufrüsten/Installieren des PCs.


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2013)

Wozu brauchst du mehr als 32GB RAM denn das ist die Frage.
16GB RAM reichen völlig aus. Auf Sockel 1150 kannst du 32GB einbauen. Mehr als 32Gb RAM ist völlig quatsch. Auch in 5 Jahren.


----------



## mrtvu (12. Dezember 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst du mehr als 32GB RAM denn das ist die Frage.
> 16GB RAM reichen völlig aus. Auf Sockel 1150 kannst du 32GB einbauen. Mehr als 32Gb RAM ist völlig quatsch. Auch in 5 Jahren.


 
Warum brauchen Leute Autos mit mehr als 200 PS? Warum brauchen Bankangestellte in Zürich große SUVs auf dem Weg in die Arbeit in der City? Warum? Weil sie sich etwas gönnen... Die Frage ist bereits im oberen Post beantwortet.

Bei meinem MB zur Zeit habe ich alle 8 GB auf 4 Dimms voll belegt. Würde ich 16 GB jemals brauchen muss ich meine 4 Dimms alle rausnehmen und durch neue 4x4 DDR2 ersetzen. Genauso beim neuen Board Sockel 2011 würde ich jemals mehr als 32 GB brauchen wenn ich schon 32 habe, kann ich 8 DIMMs insgesamt haben und Quadchannel habe ich auch jederzeit mit 32/48/64GB.

Leider ist meine Frage welches Board nicht beantwortet... Schade...


----------



## Duvar (12. Dezember 2013)

Die Sache ist aber, von einem 200 PS Auto hast du was, von 32GB RAM hast du nix, ausser das du unter RAM 32GB lesen kannst. 24GB von den 32GB wirst du immer ungenutzt lassen, ausserdem ist RAM doch aktuell voll teuer Mensch.
Als ob dir einer hier was böses will, man antwortet nur, weil man es gut mit dir meint und dein Portemonnaie schonen will, pack die Kohle doch bitte dort rein, wo es auch was bringt.
Im Endeffekt ist es nur eine Empfehlung, am Ende musst du es selber wissen.
RAM Nachrüsten kannste immer.


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2013)

mrtvu schrieb:


> Warum brauchen Leute Autos mit mehr als 200 PS? Warum brauchen Bankangestellte in Zürich große SUVs auf dem Weg in die Arbeit in der City? Warum? Weil sie sich etwas gönnen... Die Frage ist bereits im oberen Post beantwortet.
> 
> Bei meinem MB zur Zeit habe ich alle 8 GB auf 4 Dimms voll belegt. Würde ich 16 GB jemals brauchen muss ich meine 4 Dimms alle rausnehmen und durch neue 4x4 DDR2 ersetzen. Genauso beim neuen Board Sockel 2011 würde ich jemals mehr als 32 GB brauchen wenn ich schon 32 habe, kann ich 8 DIMMs insgesamt haben und Quadchannel habe ich auch jederzeit mit 32/48/64GB.
> 
> Leider ist meine Frage welches Board nicht beantwortet... Schade...


 
Natürlich ist die Frage beantwortet. Kauf dir ein Sockel 1150 Mainboard denn es ist einfach quatsch zu sagen dass du 64GB RAM verbauen willst.


----------



## mrtvu (12. Dezember 2013)

Wenn man es genau nimmt, brauche ich keinen neuen PC. Für meine Anwendungen/Spiele/Gewohnheiten reicht der Alte dick noch für mehr als 2 Jahre... Aber ich habe jetzt mehr Zeit für den Wechsel/Umbau, später nicht mehr so reichlich. Budget ist auch da...


----------



## Duvar (12. Dezember 2013)

Soll ich dir mal eine Rakete zusammen stellen für 1800€?
Anstatt so viel in teuren RAM zu investieren, pack in Grafikpower/Prozessor/Monitor/Gehäuse etc die Kohle. 
Kaufste dir max 16GB schnellen RAM und gut ist.


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe von 32GB auf 16Gb RAM einen Downgrade gemacht.


----------



## mrtvu (12. Dezember 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe von 32GB auf 16Gb RAM einen Downgrade gemacht.


 
Ich habe schon gelesen. Der Speichercontroller verkraftet oft nicht sehr viel RAM mit schnellen Einstellungen, da ist weniger Kapazität oft schneller.

Grafikpower für meine Bedürfnisse ist für mich nicht so wichtig, weil ich schon eine sparsame Sapphire Radon HD 7850 mit 2GB dieses Jahr gekauft habe. Ich kann es verkraften grafikaufwendigere Spiele mit weniger Qualität-Einstellungen zu spielen.

Leider hat mein Asus P5Q Motherboard schlechte Windows 7 64Bit Treiber, ich kann nicht mehr von meiner SSD mit AHCI booten, es geht nur mehr IDE, obwohl es eine Zeit lang mittels AHCI gegangen ist. Die üblichen Tipps habe ich bereits probiert. Und ich kriege manchmal kommische Aufhänger, insbesondere bei USB-Geräten seit dem Wechsel auf SSD und Windows 7.

Darum möchte ich bald ein sauberes System/Upgrade ev. mit Windows 8.1 Pro.


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2013)

Dann kauf dir doch ein neues System. Haswell ist sehr schnell und sparsam.
Du kannst 2x8GG RAM einbauen und wenn du wirklich mal mehr RAM brauchst dann kaufst du dir nochmal 2x8Gb RAM.
Windows 8 läuft problemlos mit aktuellen Mainboards.


----------



## mrtvu (12. Dezember 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir doch ein neues System. Haswell ist sehr schnell und sparsam.
> Du kannst 2x8GG RAM einbauen und wenn du wirklich mal mehr RAM brauchst dann kaufst du dir nochmal 2x8Gb RAM.
> Windows 8 läuft problemlos mit aktuellen Mainboards.


 
Das klingt vernünftig! Bei 16 GB RAM kann ich sogar mein Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit weiterverwenden.

Und der Verbrauch der neuen 2011 Prozessoren mit 130-140W machen mir Angst, vor allem weil bei 68° C die maximal zulässige Temperatur erreicht ist.


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2013)

Du hast Home Premium und redest von 32GB RAM oder mehr?


----------



## mrtvu (12. Dezember 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast Home Premium und redest von 32GB RAM oder mehr?


 
Dir ist schon bewusst dass kein SP2 mehr für Windows 7 mehr kommt?  Wenn der Support so schlecht ist und Windows 7 schlecht mit den Treibern läuft und mit der 16GB Begrenzung warum soll ich nicht auf Windows 8.1 umsteigen?

Ein Freund hat es schon ausprobiert und hat Windows 8 gelobt, was die Treiber angeht.


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2013)

Dann wechsel doch auf Windows 8 oder kauf dir Windows 7 Professional oder Enterprise oder Ultimate. Dann kannst du auch mehr als 16Gb RAM nutzen.


----------



## mrtvu (19. Dezember 2013)

Die Frage ist sehr spekulativ:

Wird es Ende 2014 ein Upgradekit um ca 1000,- EUR geben? in etwa so
- 2011-3-Motherboard
- 6 Kern CPU mit hohem Takt knapp 4 MHz @stock mit freiem Multiplikator
- 16-32 GB RAM DDR4 von einer zuverlässigen Marke
- großer Luftkühler

In einem Jahr werden die aktuellen Grafikkarten-Preise auch kräftig purzeln, zur Zeit ist für mich ein Upgrade zu früh/zu teuer für die Leistung.

Nächstes Jahr werde ich zuschlagen, ich weiss nur nicht wann. Zur Zeit geht der Rechner noch, um League of Legends zu spielen und um meine zwei 1680x 1050 22" Monitore zu speisen.


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2013)

Wieso sollen die Grafikkartenpreise purzeln?

Und was nächstes Jahr sein wird weiß keiner.


----------



## mrtvu (19. Dezember 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso sollen die Grafikkartenpreise purzeln?
> 
> Und was nächstes Jahr sein wird weiß keiner.


 
Weil eine GFX Titan/780/780ti  oder Radeon R9 290/290X in einem Jahr nur mehr die Hälfte kostet als bei der Markteinführung. Warum soll ich jetzt kaufen wenn ich die Grafikpower noch nicht brauche? Ich kaufe wenn sie billiger werden. Die Grafiikkarten haben den die größte Geldentwertung in einem PC.


----------



## Murdoch (19. Dezember 2013)

mrtvu schrieb:


> Weil eine GFX Titan/780/780ti  oder Radeon R9 290/290X in einem Jahr nur mehr die Hälfte kostet als bei der Markteinführung. Warum soll ich jetzt kaufen wenn ich die Grafikpower noch nicht brauche? Ich kaufe wenn sie billiger werden. Die Grafiikkarten haben den die größte Geldentwertung in einem PC.


 
Dann kauf doch einfach jetzt eine riva TNT.


----------



## mrtvu (30. Dezember 2013)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Dann kauf doch einfach jetzt eine riva TNT.


 
 GFX Titan/780/780ti oder Radeon R9 290/290X sind für mich interressant, aber erst in 2 Jahren... Da gibt es schon bezahlbare Preise, oder gleich leistungsstarke Grafikkarten mit moderaterem Verbrauch um moderate Preise.


----------



## mrtvu (3. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube jetzt gehts bald ins eingemachte bei der Bestellung. Abwarten würde ich auf 2011-3 Sockel wegen der hohen DDR4 RAM Preisen nicht mehr unbedingt.

Ich habe mir beim hardwareversand.de folgendes ausgesucht. Sind diese Komponenten sinnvoll und zueinander passend. Ich würde gerne übertackten: Dauerhaft auf knapp 3,8 - 4 MHz.

In der angehängten Grafik sind die Teile drinnen. Insbesondere interressiert mich ob das RAM auch gut übertaktbar ist und im Quad Channel Mode läuft.


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2014)

mrtvu schrieb:


> GFX Titan/780/780ti oder Radeon R9 290/290X sind für mich interressant, aber erst in 2 Jahren... Da gibt es schon bezahlbare Preise, oder gleich leistungsstarke Grafikkarten mit moderaterem Verbrauch um moderate Preise.


 
In zwei Jahren sind R 290 oder GTX 780 Alteisen.
Denk mal an die GTX 580. Die war vor zwei Jahren auch Top. Heute kannst du die vergessen.


----------



## mrtvu (3. Januar 2014)

Ich möchte hier nicht unbedingt ein Grafikkarten Thread aufbauen.

Die Frage war ob die Komponenten hier die ich bestellen möchte in Ordnung mit Quadchannel und Übertaktung gehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2014)

Für Quad Channel brauchst du 4 Riegel. Wenn du also ein 4x4GB Kit kaufst hast du Quad Channel.


----------



## mrtvu (3. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Für Quad Channel brauchst du 4 Riegel. Wenn du also ein 4x4GB Kit kaufst hast du Quad Channel.


 
Unterstützen das alle Riegel? Oder müssen die Riegel für Quadchannel spezifiziert sein? Ist die obige Variante bei Hardwareversand geeignet? Es steht nämlich nicht explizit Quadchannel geeignet in der Beschreibung...

Es ist ein 4x4GB Kit, hier die Beschreibung im Anhang:


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2014)

Wenn du vier gleiche Riegel verbaust laufen die im Quad Channel.
Es ist egal ob du ein 2x8GB Kit 2x kaufst oder gleich ein 4x8GB Kit. Spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## mrtvu (3. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du vier gleiche Riegel verbaust laufen die im Quad Channel.
> Es ist egal ob du ein 2x8GB Kit 2x kaufst oder gleich ein 4x8GB Kit. Spielt keine Rolle.


 
Sind diese Timings auch für Overclocking sinnvoll? Ich habe G.Skill genommen weil unter dem großen Noctua Kühler wenig Platz ist und die G.Skill Sniper gerade noch Platz haben.

Hier die Timings und die Beschreibung im Anhang: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist die Spannung von 1,65V auch ok für das 2011 Sockel Mainboard? Ich möchte nichts Falsches bestellen und ich weiß dass für Haswell 1,5V besser wäre.


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2014)

So hohe Taktraten brauchst du nicht. Kauf dir 1600er RAM mit 1,5 Volt und CL9. Das reicht.
Einen Unterschied merkst du nicht.
Ich kann dir die G-Skill Ares empfehlen. Die hatte ich damals beim Rampage und jetzt auch.


----------



## mrtvu (3. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> So hohe Taktraten brauchst du nicht. Kauf dir 1600er RAM mit 1,5 Volt und CL9. Das reicht.
> Einen Unterschied merkst du nicht.
> Ich kann dir die G-Skill Ares empfehlen. Die hatte ich damals beim Rampage und jetzt auch.


 
Die G.Skill Ares Serie wird auch vom Kühler ermöglicht.

Dieses Ares 4x4 Kit hat die gleichen Timings wie das Sniper 4x4 Kit (DDR3-2133, CL9-11-10-28) - ich glaube der einzige Unterschied ist nur der Kühler weil der Preis auch gleich ist.
http://geizhals.at/de/g-skill-ares-dimm-kit-16gb-f3-2133c9q-16gab-a734603.html

Ist das also auch gut?


----------



## mrtvu (3. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> ...Die hatte ich damals beim Rampage und jetzt auch.


 
Warum hast du das gute alte ASUS Rampage hergegeben?


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2014)

mrtvu schrieb:


> Die G.Skill Ares Serie wird auch vom Kühler ermöglicht.
> 
> Dieses Ares 4x4 Kit hat die gleichen Timings wie das Sniper 4x4 Kit (DDR3-2133, CL9-11-10-28) - ich glaube der einzige Unterschied ist nur der Kühler weil der Preis auch gleich ist.
> G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2133, CL9-11-10-28 (F3-2133C9Q-16GAB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



Was willst du mit 2133er RAMs?



mrtvu schrieb:


> Warum hast du das gute alte ASUS Rampage hergegeben?


 
Weil die Plattform zu alt ist und ich den 6 Kerner nicht mehr brauche.


----------



## mrtvu (3. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was willst du mit 2133er RAMs?
> 
> 
> 
> Weil die Plattform zu alt ist und ich den 6 Kerner nicht mehr brauche.


 
Ein Paar Prozente mehr Leistung bei geringem Aufpreis im Vergleich zu 1600 Mhz.


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2014)

Spar dir den Aufpreis. Den Unterschied merkst du nicht.


----------



## mrtvu (3. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Spar dir den Aufpreis. Den Unterschied merkst du nicht.


 
Wir der Unterschied mehr beim Vergleich DDR 3 / 4 sein damit sich das rentiert?


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2014)

Was DDR4 bringen wird weiß kein Mensch.


----------



## mrtvu (3. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was DDR4 bringen wird weiß kein Mensch.


 
Hoffentlich mehr als nur Plus in die Geldkassa der IT-Konzerne.


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2014)

Ich schätze am Anfang wird es aber so sein.
Sockel 2011³ wird DDR4 brauchen.
Will man also den direkt vom Start weg haben kann es schon teuer werden.


----------



## mrtvu (9. Januar 2014)

Schade dass keine 2011 Sockel Motherboards mit neuerem Chipsätzen mehr rauskommen, z.B: für mehr SATA 600-Anschlüsse und mehr USB3.0 Anschlüsse ohne Zusatzchips. Einen Sockel einzugraben ist echt nur Marketing-Politik: Zwingen etwas zu kaufen, was man nicht zur Gänze braucht aber als Kunde kauft man halt eben. Genauso wie Windows 7 und Windows 8 mit den Direct-X-Zusatz-Features.

Für den Sockel 1150 kommen noch immer überarbeitete oder ganz neue Boards auf den Markt.


----------



## Murdoch (9. Januar 2014)

Na aber der 2011 ist wirklich schon alt und auch nicht Main Stream. 

Auch für 2011 kommen noch überarbeitet Boards raus. Siehe rampage 4 Black Edition. 

Aber wozu zeit und Geld in einen alten Sockel als Firma investieren, würde ich auch nicht machen.


----------



## mrtvu (9. Januar 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> ... Siehe rampage 4 Black Edition ...



Leider ist das Board extrem teuer und braucht ein Big-Tower wegen E-ATX. Schade...


----------



## Murdoch (9. Januar 2014)

mrtvu schrieb:


> Leider ist das Board extrem teuer und braucht ein Big-Tower wegen E-ATX. Schade...


 
Also bei mir passt auch e-atx und ich hab nen midi


----------



## mrtvu (9. Januar 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Also bei mir passt auch e-atx und ich hab nen midi


 
Du hast auch ein hochwertiges langes Midi-Gehäuse.

Bei mir passt das Motherboard mit E-ATX weder ins Gehäuse noch ins Budget.


----------



## Murdoch (10. Januar 2014)

mrtvu schrieb:


> Du hast auch ein hochwertiges langes Midi-Gehäuse.
> 
> Bei mir passt das Motherboard mit E-ATX weder ins Gehäuse noch ins Budget.


 
Ne verstehe ich, war ja auch nur ein Beispiel dass noch was kommt obwohl der Sockel alt ist. 

Kaufen würde ich mir das board auch nicht. 

Btw. Hochwertiges midi Gehäuse....  Ist mir zu klein geworden.


----------



## mrtvu (25. April 2014)

Wenn der neue Devils Canyon von Intel in den Shops verfügbar ist wird warscheinlich mein Warten zu Ende sein. Auf 2011-e wird es mir zu lange dauern und der Aufpreis von 1050 auf 2011-e wird für meine Zwecke auch nicht wert sein.


----------



## mrtvu (2. Juni 2014)

Ich brauche hier ein vom Profi empfohlenes System als Gesamt-Upgrade mit der neuen CPU Intel i7 4790K:

Mitgenommen werden aus dem alten Rechner
- Der Blu-Ray-Brenner
- SSD Samsung 840 Pro 512 GB.
- Windows 7 Premium Home 64 Bit
- 2 identische Monitore Samsung 1680x1050, upgrade in ein Paar Jahren auf FullHD geplant
- Tastatur und Maus vorhanden.

Im neuen System sollten sich befinden:
- 16 GB schnelles RAM
- Großer Kühler für genug OC-Potential: bevorzugt Noctua NH-D15
- wie erwähnt der Intel i7 4790K
- Relativ kleiner Bigtower oder großer Mid-Tower, bitte kein Plastik-Seitenfenster, Kühlung geht vor Optik
- mehrere Gehäuseventilatoren wenn möglich
- eine Geforce GTX 780 (kein Ti weil zu teuer)
- SLI wird höchstwarscheinlich nicht stattfinden
- mind 3 TB HDD intern
- neuer DVD-Brenner
- kräftiges und qualitatives Netzteil
- Silentsystem nicht erwünscht, aber einen Brüllaffen brauche ich auch nicht.


bitte alles zusammen entweder bei Mindfactory oder Hardwareversand inkl. Zusammenbau.

Budget ca 1.500 Euro,- wenn möglich Bezeichnung Gaming sollten nicht vorkommen, ich benutze den PC beruflich für medizinische Zwecke, privat zum Zocken, Brennen, Fotos bearbeiten, Büroarbeiten, Internet, etc...


----------



## mrtvu (13. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Hardwareversand.de habe ich was zusammengestellt. Warum kann ich nicht die Geizhalspreise + "Rechner zusammenbauen" nicht zusammenfügen? Sobald ich "Rechner zusammenbauen" aus dem Service dazufüge muss ich die Preise neu berechnen drücken, somit verfallen die günstigeren Geizhalspreise...

Ist meine Config gut?


----------



## Threshold (13. Juni 2014)

Die Jetstream ist nicht so leise wie die MSI oder die Inno.
Wozu brauchst du ein 750 Watt Netzteil?

Das Dilemma mit dem Zusammenbau ist dass der eben nicht von Geizhals kommt.
Und nimm einen anderen Kühler.
1. ist der sauteuer und 2. bauen die den sowieso nicht ein.


----------



## mrtvu (13. Juni 2014)

Ist die Jetstream wirklich so laut? Es muss kein flüsterleise system sein. Der Noctua NH-D14 geht für mich auch und ist verfügbar. Falls der Kühler nicht eingebaut wird dann eben nicht, kann ich alleine machen.

Ist Mindfactory die bessere Wahl? oder kann ich die Geizhalspreise + Rechner zusammenbauen bei Hardwareversand haben?

750W ziehe ich dem 650 vor, es ist genug reserve für den GK-Upgrade in 3 Jahren.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juni 2014)

Wie gesagt. Die MSI ist leiser.
Wieso also die lautere Grafikkarte nehmen wenn es für den gleichen Preis auch ein leiseres Modell gibt?

Wie gesagt. Der Noctua ist scheißeteuer und nicht besser als der Silver Arrow oder K2.

Was für eine Grafikkarte willst du denn einbauen dass ein 550er oder 650er Modell nicht mehr reicht?
Kauf das P10 mit 550 Watt. Das reicht völlig aus. Auch für zukünftige Grafikkarten.


----------



## mrtvu (13. Juni 2014)

Wird bei Mindfactory alles zusammengebaut? Auch große Kühler wie der Noctua ? Wo finde ich den Zusammenbau bei Mindfactory? Wird auch SW bei MF wie windows 8.1 installiert?

Welche Inno (Herculez 2000 oder x3) oder welche MSI (Twin Frozr Gaming?) soll ich nehmen? Hast du einen Link?


----------



## Min1reb3l (13. Juni 2014)

Wenn du die Inno 3D nehmen willst, dann die hier: Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 780 HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (C78V-1SDN-L5HSX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn es die MSI werden soll, dann die Twin Frozr Gaming: MSI N780 TF 3GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 780, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V298-002R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## mrtvu (13. Juni 2014)

Danke für den Link!

Baut Mindfactory alles zuverlässig zusammen inkl. großen Wunschkühler und mit Windows 8.1/Treiber Installation? Ich habe nähmlich wenig Zeit (hochschwangere Frau  )


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Juni 2014)

Ist zwar teuer, aber die machen das schon ordentlich : Komplettsystem Montage & Test -> Serviceangebote -> Info-Center


----------



## mrtvu (13. Juni 2014)

dann wirds wahrscheinlich mindfactory werden, die haben auch gute Preise und für 99,- eine komplette Montage und BS- und Treiber-Installation mit Test ist fair.


----------



## mrtvu (14. Juni 2014)

Ich bin gerade dabei die Teile bei Mindfactory einzugeben. Egal was für Festplatte ich eingebe, ich kann sie nicht bestellen, es steht: "Lieferung nach Österreich nicht möglich, darum wird der Artikel aus dem Warenkorb entfernt."

Danke liebe EU! Wozu gehe ich zur politischen EU-Wahl wenn nur Einschränkungen bei einer stinknormalen PC-Bestellung auftauchen.... WTF!!! Jetzt bin ich echt sauer GGRRRRRRR...


----------



## IluBabe (14. Juni 2014)

EU Freier Warenverkehr ist halt für die Industrie gedacht und nicht für den Plebs.


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Juni 2014)

Dann kaufst Du die Festplatte/n halt in Austria


----------



## mrtvu (14. Juni 2014)

SSDs und HDDs und CD/DVD-Rohlinge werden nicht nach Österreich geliefert. Danke Festplattenabgabe! Danke EU! Somit ist das Thema abgehackt. Ich kaufe mir bei Ebay einen fertigen PC. Ich habe keinen Bock mehr auf tagelanges Grübeln und Recherchen...

PC ohne Festplatte und ohne SSD ist wie ein Auto ohne Räder. Auto kann ich in Deutschland bestellen, Räder allerdings nur in Österreich. Dumme EU!

Der Thread ist schon über ein halbes Jahr lang, die Mühe war umsonst. Bitte Thread schließen! Danke!


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Juni 2014)

Ey Män, eine HDD und eine SSD einbauen schafft sogar mein Hamster 

Die fertigen PCs kannst Du doch alle in die Tonne kloppen


----------



## mrtvu (14. Juni 2014)

Erkläre das einer Frau und meinem Baby, dass ich für die keine Zeit in den nächsten 2 Wochen habe weil ich PC Teile von mehreren Shops gleichzeitig bestellen muss und ich auch selber alles zusammenbauen muss und alle SW installieren muss weil keiner Festplatten zu den Össis schicken will.

es wird wieder ein billig fertig PC.

egal wo ich früher bestellt habe und relativ zufrieden war, kracht die Firma in die Pleite: rcc-computer.de, ditech.at, Birg


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2014)

Du brauchst zwei Wochen um einen Rechner zusammen zu bauen?


----------



## mrtvu (14. Juni 2014)

Ja, neben Arbeit und Privatleben brauche ich 2 Wochen.

Ich werde wahrscheinlich zu PGV gehen, ein Shop in der Nähe, die haben etwas höhere Preise aber ich zahle lieber mehr für meinen Wunsch-PC, dafür tauschen die schnell defekte Teile aus.

oops geht aucht nicht, die haben keine vernünftige GTX 780 Grafikkarte.


----------



## IluBabe (14. Juni 2014)

Können die dir nicht die Karte über B2B bestellen?


----------



## mrtvu (14. Juni 2014)

ist B2B eine Händlerplattform?

kennt wer die firma e-tec in Österreich? Sind die empfehlenswert. Die übernehmen die Konkursmasse von ditech.


----------



## mrtvu (20. Juni 2014)

Ich  habe gestern alle Teile ohne Montage bei hardwareversand.de bestellt.

i7 4790K Box
Noctua NH-D14
Arctic Cooling Wärmeleitpaste MX-4
Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD3H
Inno3D gtx 780 Hercules X3
16 GB (2x8) Corsair Vengeance Low Profile DDR3 1866 CL10-11-10-30
Seagate HDD 3TB 7200 U/min
Be quiet Dark Power Pro 10 750W
LG GH24NS DVD-Brenner
Akasa AK-ICR-14 USB 3.0 Card Reader
Thermaltake Chaser A71

Preis 1.456,96 EUR

Aus dem alten PC kommen noch dazu: Samsung SSD 840 Pro 512 GB, LG Blu-Ray-Berenner, ev. 1-2 HDD mit je 500 GB rein, Raid-Controller wird wahrscheinlich nicht mehr reinkommen (SSD ist ausreichend)


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Juni 2014)

Geile Teile  

Aber, wofür die 750 Watt


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Geile Teile
> 
> Aber, wofür die 750 Watt


 
Die Grillsaison beginnt bald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrtvu (20. Juni 2014)

Der Aufpreis vom P10 650W zum 750W Modell ist nicht so extrem. Ich habe schon zwei mal Netzteilprobleme gehabt, darum spare ich lieber nicht beim NT.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (20. Juni 2014)

Und jetzt wird dein Netzteil laut und ineffizientzt.


----------



## mrtvu (20. Juni 2014)

Die Ineffizienz ist mir ziemlich egal, man spart nie viel Stromrechnung. Aber die Kosten für ein neues Netzteil wenn die Wattleistung nicht ausreicht sind enorm.

Laut ist relativ. Silent PC brauche ich nicht.


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Juni 2014)

Das 750 Watt Netzteil ist für ein Single-GPU System trotzdem absoluter Schwachsinn 

Das 550 Watt Modell reicht mehr als aus, auch wenn Du alles bis zum Anschlag übertaktest.


----------



## mrtvu (20. Juni 2014)

Männer sind nicht immer vernünftig


----------



## mrtvu (20. Juni 2014)

Falls in 3 Jahren eine zweite GTX reinkommt liefert das Netzteil noch ausreichend Strom. Aber das ist nur Zukunftsmusik.


----------



## Roundy (20. Juni 2014)

Mgpu gleich oder gar nicht... in 3 jahren werden singleGPU karten draußen sein die mit deinem cf/sli den boden aufwischen...
Gruß


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Juni 2014)

Sign


----------



## mrtvu (20. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Mgpu gleich oder gar nicht... in 3 jahren werden singleGPU karten draußen sein die mit deinem cf/sli den boden aufwischen...
> Gruß


 
Zur Zeit reicht mir eine einzelne 780 für meine zwei nicht mal Full-HD LCDs vollkommen aus. Falls ich aber die Monitore ausgetausche und eine oder zwei fette stromhungrige GK reinkommen brauche ich nicht PC-NT auch noch tauschen.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2014)

mrtvu schrieb:


> Falls in 3 Jahren eine zweite GTX reinkommt liefert das Netzteil noch ausreichend Strom. Aber das ist nur Zukunftsmusik.


 
In 3 Jahren?
In 3 Jahren wäre es ziemlicher Schwachsinn da noch eine zweite uralte Karte einzubauen.

In 2 Jahren baust du eine neue Grafikkarte ein und fertig.


----------



## mrtvu (20. Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank an die netten Forenmitglieder, die mir bis jetzt mit Rat zur Seite gestanden sind. Ich hoffe dass die Bestellung bald ankommt...


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Juni 2014)

Wenn alles lieferbar ist, versenden die blitzartig


----------



## mrtvu (22. Juni 2014)

Lieferbar war alles zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung, aus Österreich kann ich nur mit Vorkasse (Überweisung) zahlen. Ich habe sofort überwiesen, allerdings dauert es einige Tage bis das Geld ankommt. Inzwischen sind die Festplatte und das Motherboard nicht mehr lagernd... grrrr.


----------



## mrtvu (23. Juni 2014)

Das Board ist nicht mehr lagernd. Gibt es Alternativen zu Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD3H???

Ich habe mir ASRock Z97 Extreme4 oder 6 ev.  Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD5H vorgestellt.

Obwohl 2 LAN-Ports brauche ich nicht.

Welches Asusboard wäre das vergleichbare Model?


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2014)

Du kannst das asus nehmen.
ASUS Z97-A (90MB0ID0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## mrtvu (23. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst das asus nehmen.
> ASUS Z97-A (90MB0ID0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Furchtbarer fader Look und veralteter Soundchip... hmmm


----------



## IluBabe (23. Juni 2014)

mrtvu schrieb:


> Furchbarer fader Look und veralteter Soundchip... hmmm


Its all gülden, wads glänzing.


----------



## mrtvu (23. Juni 2014)

Das Auge kauft mit  Insbesondere weil mein neues Gehäuse ein Sichtfenster hat


----------



## Adi1 (23. Juni 2014)

Verzichte bloß auf so ein Gefunzel, dass nervt beizeiten.


----------



## mrtvu (23. Juni 2014)

Der PC ist je unter dem Schreibtisch, ich schaue runter nur wenn es ein Problem gibt... Aber wenn es ein Problem gibt und muss in den häßlichen Rechner reinschauen...... Das macht keinen Spaß 

Ich habe zur Zeit eine Asus-Allergie. Mein altes Board ist von Asus und hat mieseste Windows 7 Treiber.


----------



## IluBabe (23. Juni 2014)

mrtvu schrieb:


> Das Board ist nicht mehr lagernd. Gibt es Alternativen zu Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD3H???
> 
> Ich habe mir ASRock Z97 Extreme4 oder 6 ev.  Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD5H vorgestellt.
> 
> ...


Um darauf zurück zu kommen das UD5H ist ok, würde aber bei der Preisklasse eher zu der Gigabyte Gaming Kategorie greifen. Das 5er erscheint mir das einen guten Kompromiß aus Preis und Leistung darzustellen. Was das Asrock angeht, joa meine Sig spricht: "Kleiner Bruder".


----------



## mrtvu (23. Juni 2014)

hurra das Gigabyte Motherboard UD3H ist wieder lagernd  Ich hoffe dass die Seagate 3TB 7200 HDD auch bald kommt, sie ist ja ein wirklich gängiges Model.

Wegen Gaming Boards, ich möchte nicht das Wort "Gaming" auf der PC Rechnung bei der Steuerprüfung haben, das Wort ist wirklich nicht nötig ... zumal das Gaming 5 von Gigabye nur das Killer-Lan hat und rot statt golden ist, ansonsten sind UD3H und Gaming 5 wirklich fast gleich.


----------



## IluBabe (23. Juni 2014)

mrtvu schrieb:


> hurra das Gigabyte Motherboard UD3H ist wieder lagernd  Ich hoffe dass die Seagate 3TB 7200 HDD auch bald kommt, sie ist ja ein wirklich gängiges Model.
> 
> Wegen Gaming Boards, ich möchte nicht das Wort "Gaming" auf der PC Rechnung bei der Steuerprüfung haben, das Wort ist wirklich nicht nötig ... zumal das Gaming 5 von Gigabye nur das Killer-Lan hat und rot statt golden ist, ansonsten sind UD3H und Gaming 5 wirklich fast gleich.


Beim Gaming5 hätteste im Sound noch die Aufwertung. Der Killer ist hubba buba. Vom CPU Spannungsversorgungslayout nehmen se sich nix. Das mit der Steuererklärung kann ich nachvollziehen.


----------



## mrtvu (24. Juni 2014)

Die Ware wie bestellt versendet  Anscheindend haben sie doch eine Lieferung am Montag bekommen, wo die fehlenden Teile dabei waren.... Ich kann es kaum erwarten, die Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude. Bis mein Baby ankommt, halte ich ein kühles Zwettler in der Hand...


----------



## mrtvu (26. Juni 2014)

Yupiii!!! Heute hat der kleine UPS-Mann zwei riesige Pakete in die Wohnung raufgetragen


----------



## mrtvu (26. Juni 2014)

Ich bin gerade dabei die Anschlüsse an das Motherboard anzuschliessen. Und siehe da: nur ein einzelner interner USB3 Anschluss. Dadurch dass das Gehäuse dieses schon braucht kann ich den bestellten internen USB3-Card-Reader nicht verwenden.

WTF? Es steht 2 interne USB3 anschlüsse auf der Gigabyte-Seite für dieses Motherboard.


----------



## NuVirus (26. Juni 2014)

Soweit ich weiß ist ein Anschluss immer für 2 Ports von daher ist das schon korrekt.
Hier es gibt auch welche mit 2 echten Anschlüssen am Mainboard also 4 interne Anschlüsse

Intel Sockel 1150 mit Chipsatz: Z97, USB 3.0 intern: ab 4x Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## IluBabe (26. Juni 2014)

Jopp da hat NuVirus recht. die Hersteller geben die Ports an, nicht die Anschlüsse auf dem Board. Mit zwei USB3.0 am Frontausgang sollte man aber auch gerade so überleben können.


----------



## NuVirus (26. Juni 2014)

Hab gerade aus Interesse mal geschaut ob es Gehäuse mit 4x USB 3.0 gibt, gibt es natürlich auch. Weiß jmd ob die dann 1 oder 2 physikalische Anschlüsse am Mainboard brauchen?


----------



## IluBabe (26. Juni 2014)

Die Gehäuse brauchen MBs mit zwei USB3 Anschlüssen wenn du 4 Ports hast. War ja auch bei USB 2 schon so. Ich hab z.B. bei meinem Gehäuse an der Front satte 6 USB 2 Ports. Leider hat ich noch nie nen MB mit 3 Anschlüssen auf dem Board sprich einer der Doppelports war immer blind.


----------



## NuVirus (26. Juni 2014)

Ja bei USB 2.0 kenne ich es ja, aber hätte ja sein können dass es einen Fortschritt bei USB 3.0 gab. Aber davon bin ich fast ausgegangen sonst würde ja das intern 2x USB 3.0 auch keinen Sinn machen. 

@TE du könntest dir so ein Kabel kaufen und die anderen Ports mit USB 2.0 betreiben: InLine USB 2.0 zu 3.0 Adapterkabel, USB 2.0 Mainboard: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

oder du schickst wenn es dir sehr wichtig ist das Board zurück, aber Rückversand muss jetzt gezahlt werden hat sich ja geändert außer der Shop macht eine Ausnahme.


----------



## mrtvu (26. Juni 2014)

Ist so ein PCI-Express Controller für USB3 gut? 

So eine 5,2 Zoll Blende  bräuchte ich auch noch, die von Gehäuse ist bissi instabil.


----------



## NuVirus (26. Juni 2014)

Bevor du jetzt direkt nach Kauf schon mit USB 3.0 Karte anfängst lieber das Board zurückschicken und ein passendes Kaufen wenn dann soll ja alles passen beim neuen PC. 

Willst du ne HDD oder SSD in dem Laufwerksschacht verbauen?

Das Kabel in meinem Post über dir hast angeschaut?


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Juni 2014)

@ Virus

Intern 4 x USB 3.0 haben nur ein paar Z97 Boards : Intel Sockel 1150 mit Formfaktor: ATX, Chipsatz: Z97, USB 3.0 intern: ab 4x Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ist halt zu überlegen ob man soviele Ports braucht, ob man so eine PCIe Karte nimmt, oder nicht einfach einen hochwertigen, aktiven Hub 
Ich wäre ja für einen guten Hub 

@ mrtvu

Instabile Blende 

Sicher, das Du eine stabilere brauchst ?
Was soll da rein ?


----------



## IluBabe (26. Juni 2014)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Bevor du jetzt direkt nach Kauf schon mit USB 3.0 Karte anfängst lieber das Board zurückschicken und ein passendes Kaufen wenn dann soll ja alles passen beim neuen PC.
> 
> Willst du ne HDD oder SSD in dem Laufwerksschacht verbauen?
> 
> Das Kabel in meinem Post über dir hast angeschaut?


Das würde ich Einzelfall abhängig machen, den nativ 2xUSB3.0 Anschluss auf dem Board der Liste nach mMn nur das Asrock Ext6 als Auswahl darstelllen, und da ist der Aufpreis zu seinem jetzigen Board+USB3.0Karte günstiger. Mit den MSI Boards hat er schlechtere AudioChips und so weiter. Zudem kann man die USB3.0Karte auch im nächsten und übernächsten Rechner verwenden. Wenn man also nicht auf 2.0 runterschalten will oder zwei blinde Ports in kauf nimmt, ist denk ich mal die Zusatzkarte ok.


----------



## mrtvu (27. Juni 2014)

Ich habe mich für einen Motherboard-Tausch entschieden. Das Gigabyte geht zurück und ich möchte mit Aufpreis ein Asrock Z97 Extreme6.

NuVirus hat Recht. Das Motherboard soll den Bedürfnissen angepasst werden und nicht schon bei Neukauf die Steckplätze mit NoName-Karten belegt werden. Ich brauche leider 2 doppelte interne USB3 und die Sata-Anschlüsse werden auch schon sehr knapp wenn ich einmal M.2 verwende. Darum ist ein teuereres besser bestücktes Motherboard leider nötig.


----------



## IluBabe (27. Juni 2014)

mrtvu schrieb:


> Ich habe mich für einen Motherboard-Tausch entschieden. Das Gigabyte geht zurück und ich möchte mit Aufpreis ein Asrock Z97 Extreme6.






Willkommen im Club.


----------



## mrtvu (27. Juni 2014)

Üblicherweise tausche nicht gern die bestellten Sachen, aber ich möchte wirklich nicht mein Markenboard mit NoName-PCI-E Karten bestücken. Treiberssuche für NoName-Steckkarten  geht zur Zeit für Windows 7/8 gut aber wie sieht es in 2-3 Jahren für Windows 9 aus?


----------



## mrtvu (28. Juni 2014)

Es wird noch 2-3 Wochen dauern bis das neue Motherboard bei mir ist,  wenn es lagernd ist (zwei Versandwege, Auslandsüberweisung, Tausch-Abwicklung dauern und dauern ... und dauern) ....


----------



## IluBabe (28. Juni 2014)

oO,... also ich hab zu Release meins Bestellt und hatte es quasi mit Versanzeit 2 Tage nach Release. Ist wohl gefragt.


----------



## mrtvu (4. Juli 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club.


 
Leider muss ich dich enttäuschen. Die Umtauschaktion auf ein Asrock z97 Extreme6 hat nicht funktioniert, weil ich beim Zurückverpacken des Gigabyte Motherboards die Pins des CPU-Sockels verbogen habe. Das kommt davon wenn man schnell noch etwas im übermüdeten Zustand als Laie sich selbst versuchen möchte.

Ich habe mir bei Mindfactory das ASRock Fatal1ty Z97 Professional bestellt. Dort geht wenigstens die Sofortüberweisung und das ganze wird etwas angekurbelt, damit mein PC bald ganz ist.


----------



## IluBabe (4. Juli 2014)

Sachde. ASRock Fatal1ty Z97 Professional (90-MXGUE0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich Das ist nen Geschoß.


----------



## mrtvu (4. Juli 2014)

Fatal1ty ist ähnlich dem Extreme6 nur die zwei USB3 ports sind rechts wo man sie braucht. Dazu Killer-Lan und Creative Soundchip mit besserem Treiber mit Equalizer. Der Aufpreis macht nur 8 Euro...


----------



## IluBabe (4. Juli 2014)

Is schon schick in der Preisklasse. Der Sound wird die Ohren klingeln lassen im positiven Sinn. Hätte aber wahrscheinlich mich selbst mehr aufs OC konzentriert und dann wohl schon fast zu dem Gigabyte GA-Z97X-SOC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich gegriffen.


----------



## mrtvu (4. Juli 2014)

Mir sind die Anschlüsse lieber als das Overclocking. Asrock hat mehr SATA-Anschlüsse und ist günstiger auch noch als das Gigabyte GA-Z97X-SOC. Jeder nimmt was er braucht...


----------



## mrtvu (8. Juli 2014)

HILFE!

Mein Asrock Fatal1ty ist eingebaut, alles ist angeschlossen. Das Problem ist dass der Powerknopf am Gehäuse nicht funktioniert. Ich habe schon sehr viel ausprobiert aber ich bringe den Knopf nicht zum Laufen. Der PC startet mit dem Powerknopf am Motherboard, mit dem Überbrücken der Kontakte am Motherboard und mit dem Überbrücken der Powerkontakte auf der Gehäuseplatine. Es scheint dass die Platine einen nicht sichtbaren Haarriss hat und somit der Knopft nicht geht. Als Notlösung habe ich das ResetSW-Kabel als PowerSW-Kabel missbraucht und ich kann den PC mit der Resettaste einschalten. 

Kann wer helfen?


----------



## mrtvu (8. Juli 2014)

Ich habe es gefunden. Es war eine kalte Lötstelle auf der Gehäuseplatine. Verdammt: ich habe mich mit dem Lötkolben stark verbrannt.


----------



## IluBabe (9. Juli 2014)

mrtvu schrieb:


> Ich habe es gefunden. Es war eine kalte Lötstelle auf der Gehäuseplatine. Verdammt: ich habe mich mit dem Lötkolben stark verbrannt.


Kräftig pusten. Ja die Gehäuse  Schau mal bei Alternate rein wieviele kappute Frontblenden Anschlüsse Gehäuse die rumflacken haben. Funzt den sonst alles?


----------



## mrtvu (9. Juli 2014)

Es schaut jetzt gut aus, ich muss den alten PC sichern dann installiere ich den neuen PC. Dauert noch, habe noch viel sonst zu tun.


----------



## mrtvu (10. Juli 2014)

Der Rechner ist mit Windows 7 neu aufgesetzt. Die Programme und Tools sind auch schon oben, alle Treiber rennen.

Der PC rennt sehr gut, ich bin zufrieden. Besonders das Gehäuse ist sehr praktisch, ich stecke die SATA-Festplatte zum Sichern an ohne den PC aufzuschrauben.... Klasse!

Ich habe jetzt ein Motherboard Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD3H über. Der CPU Sockel hat verbogene Kontakte und somit keine Garantie, ich habe mit der Lupe und mit einer Nadel die verbogenen Kontakte zurechtgebogen. Ich bin zuversichtlich dass ein Bastler das Motherboard zum Laufen bringt. Ich habe es nicht mehr auf Funktion überprüft, mir fehlt die Zeit.


----------



## IluBabe (11. Juli 2014)

Mach doch im Marktplatz nen Bastler Fred auf für das UD3H, es findet sich immer jemand für sowas. Und aktualisier mal deine SIgnator, das Hamburg ist immer noch nen Oje Abschluss. Wenn du die Endgültige Config nochmal posten würdest und ein paar BIlder würden wir uns sicher freuen


----------



## mrtvu (11. Juli 2014)

Das angeschlagene Gigabyte Motherboard habe ich einem Freund verschenkt, er bastelt sehr gern ... Fotos vom PC kommen noch.


----------



## mrtvu (25. Juli 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> ... für das UD3H, es findet sich immer jemand für sowas.


 
Der Kumpel hat das geschenkte Motherboard zum Rennen gebracht, es war aber viel Lupenarbeit notwendig 

Zu den PC Bildern muss ich noch die Zeit finden. Der Grund für die Fehlende Zeit heißt Kilian. Am 14. Juli ist mein Sohn auf die Welt gekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2014)

mrtvu schrieb:


> Am 14. Juli ist mein Sohn auf die Welt gekommen:


 
Glückwunsch.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. Juli 2014)

Jetzt kannst du der Gruppe "Papas in PCGHX" joinen


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2014)

Ich hoffe täglich dass ich nicht plötzlich Opa werde weil meine Tochter gerade ihren ersten Freund hat.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. Juli 2014)

Wie alt ist eigentlich deine Tochter ?

@Mr guck mal hier

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/danksagungen-und-glueckwuensche/344624-glueckwunsch-mrvtu.html


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2014)

Die ist dieses Jahr 16 geworden.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. Juli 2014)

Alte Kuh. 

@TE ist das dein erstes Kind ?

Wie siehts jetzt mit dem PC aus ?


----------



## mrtvu (7. August 2014)

Der Onboard-Sound ist gerade gestorben! Einfach so! Die Treiber habe ich deinstalliert. Bei Re-Installieren kommt eine Fehlermeldung: "Setup kann auf Ihrem System kein unterstützes Produkt finden." Einfach nur Kacke von Asrock. WTF? Nach nur wenigen Wochen?

Beim Installieren der Sound-Software die selbe Kacke: "Setup is unable to detect a supported product on your system."


----------



## mrtvu (7. August 2014)

CMOS-Reset hinten gedrückt ... Siehe da: Der Sound geht wieder und die Software läßt sich wieder installieren. WTF Asrock?


----------



## IluBabe (7. August 2014)

Du Fuscher


----------



## mrtvu (7. August 2014)

Ich verstehe nicht warum sich die Soundkarte aufgehängt hat und nur mit CROM-Reset der Fehler behebbar war.


----------



## IluBabe (7. August 2014)

-könnt sein, dass du ne Einstellung im BIOS verändert hast auf der suche nach geringerem Verbrauch, immerhin kann man da auch den Sound an sich abschalten?


----------



## mrtvu (8. August 2014)

Nee, die einzige Einstellung in BIOS die ich vor 2 Wochen gemacht habe war das Laden des XMP Profils des Speichers, sonst nichts. Bis Gestern ist auch alles gut gelaufen. Gestern war der Sound plötzlich ohne Änderungen nicht mehr vorhanden obwohl der OnBoard-Sound auf Auto war. Eine Änderung auf Aktiviert hat auch nichts gebracht. Treiberneuinstallation war auch nicht möglich weil der Onboardsound-Chip "nicht mehr vorhanden" war. Erst ein CMOS-Reset war das wirksame Gegenmittel.

Ich habe mich per Email an den Support von Asrock gewendet. Sicherheitshalber habe ich auch das neue BIOS installiert, obwohl bei den Änderungen der neureren BIOS-Version nichts von Sound steht.


----------



## IluBabe (8. August 2014)

Jau, aber ich geh mal stark davon aus, dass der Support da auch keine Meinung zu hat, die befriedigend ausfallen wird.


----------



## mrtvu (8. August 2014)

Vielleicht wäre ein Board wie das ASRock Z97 Extreme 6 die bessere Wahl gewesen, weil es das sehr gängige Realtek ALC1150 Audio Codec verwendet. 

Das Creative Core3D ist vielleicht nur eine Marketing Krücke um Kunden zum unausgereiften Produkt zu verlocken... GRRRR


----------



## IluBabe (8. August 2014)

Naja der Creative Soundchip erreicht schon die besseren Leistungswerte laut Datenblatt. Und ausgereift ist der Chip. - Es ist also Soundmässig schon die bessere Wahl. Allerdings ist es wie bei allem was von der Norm (Realtake ALCs 1150 abwärts) abgeht, es sind Lösungen die nicht viele Kunden betreffen, daher werden diesen halt weniger Resourcen gewidmet und wenn Treiber rumsauen, sind helfende Lösungen meist langwiriger als da wo viel das selbe Problem teilen und einer findet die Lösung, die sich rumspricht. Ist ja nicht so dass es nicht funktioniert, nur scheint es bei der Implementation wohl noch Kinderkrankheiten zu geben.


----------



## Murdoch (8. August 2014)

Also ich habe bislang keine Probleme mit dem soundchip. Ich bin noch voll zufrieden....  Hoffe das bleibt so.


----------



## IluBabe (8. August 2014)

Ihr zwei könntet mal Bewertungen für das Boards in Geizhals schreiben. Mit euren Eindrücken! Das ist sicherlich für andere Nutzer auch erfahrenswert.


----------



## Murdoch (8. August 2014)

Wozu? Müsste ich mich ja registrieren. [emoji3]


----------



## IluBabe (8. August 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Wozu? Müsste ich mich ja registrieren.


War nur ein Vorschlag. Wozu: Um Anderen bei der Entscheidungsfindung weiterzuhelfen. Muss man sich für das schreiben von Bewertungen echt registrieren? Und selbst wenn was wäre schon dabei. Btw. kannst du deinen Rechner ja als Profil anlegen und immer mal von Zeit zu Zeit in die Preisentwicklung reinschauen um dich schwarz zu ärgern, dass Hardware einen Preisverfall hat.


----------



## Murdoch (8. August 2014)

Nö, da hab ich noch nie Bock zu gehabt. 
Entscheidungssuchende können ja hier nachlesen. 

Bislang konnte ich meine Hardware immer ganz gut eintauschen. So schlimm wie "früher"  ist das nicht mehr. 

Mein Sandy ist wie geschnitten Brot weggegangen. Kein Wunder. Der neue ist kaum schneller. [emoji6]


----------



## mrtvu (8. August 2014)

Wenn der Fehler regelmäßig auftaucht und der Sound regelmäßig abkackt, denke ich über eine PCI-E Soundkarte nach. Ich mag nicht mehr meinen Rechner auseinander nehmen und das Motherboard einschicken. Ich habe schon langsam die Nase voll von Support und Eintausch-Formalitäten und von den langen Abwicklungszeiten.

Ich war schon sehr knapp davor mir eine Asus um 150 Euro einpacken zu lassen aber ich habe sie wieder aus dem Warenkorb beim PC Kauf rausgeschmissen weil ich mir gedacht habe dass der Creative onboard Sound sowieso besser als der Onboard-Durchschnittssound ist. grrr.


----------



## mrtvu (8. August 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Ihr zwei könntet mal Bewertungen für das Boards in Geizhals schreiben. Mit euren Eindrücken! Das ist sicherlich für andere Nutzer auch erfahrenswert.


 
Ich warte mal einige Tage bis eine Reaktion seitens Asrock zurückkommt. Dann kann ich das Ganze in eine Geizhals-Bewertung reinpacken. 

Dass der onboard Sound ab und zu abschmiert und sich quasi in Luft auflöst, obwohl das BIOS und die Treiber nicht verändert worden sind, ist nichts neues, aber es ist insgesamt für onboard Sound eine echte Seltenheit. Scheinbar habe ich ein Montagsmodell erwischt oder ein (noch) nicht ausgereiftes Produkt.

Am selben Tag: am Nachmittag waren meine zwei DNS-IP-Adressen verstellt. Ich schätze es war ein Trojaner. Ich habe die Werte wieder auf die richtigen IP-Adressen korrigiert und habe das System mit SpyBot Search and Destroy bereinigt. Zusätzlich mit Hijackthis Unnützes vom Systemstart rausgehaut. Aber der Sound war vom Problem nicht getroffen.

Am Abend am selben Tag: Sound kackt ab, ohne Änderungen. Der Treiber erkennt keinen Onboardsound mehr. Nur CMOS-Reset hilft. Es muss also ein Hardware-Problem gewesen sein.


----------



## IluBabe (8. August 2014)

Vermeide doppelposts. Und benutz den Edit Button.

Btw. ja das kann durchaus passiert sein. Immerhin hat Murdoch ja keinerlei Probs. Solche Boards schleichen sich halt doch hin und wieder durch die Endprüfung. Leider dann zum nachteil des Benutzer, der genau so eins erwischt.


----------



## mrtvu (8. August 2014)

Asrock Nutzer klagen auch mit anderen Motherboards über abgekackten onboard Sound:

AsRock X79 Fata1ty Champion onboard sound issue

Im wahrsten Sinne Onboard Sound Fatal1ty = Abkratzen des onboard Sounds.


----------



## IluBabe (8. August 2014)

Das Champion is aber schon ein alter Schinken, wenn dann wäre noch das Z87er nah dran. - könnte ggf. an deinem Windoof liegen.


----------



## mrtvu (8. August 2014)

Ich glaube nicht das das windoof schuld ist. Der Treiber ist derselbe mit dem selben Zeitstempel für Windows 7/8/8.1 32 und 64 Bit.

Die Lösung des Problems war ein BIOS-Reset, was eher dafür spricht dass der Motherboard den onboard Creative Sound beim Booten schon nicht erkennt. Während des Fehlers hat der Geräte-Manager den Sound gar nicht gefunden, wie wenn er nie existiert hätte. Wenn das Problem wieder auftaucht schaue ich mal auf das Motherboard Fehler-Display und auf die Texte, die beim Booten am Monitor angezeigt werden.

Aber ich hoffe dass der Fehler nicht mehr kommt. Denn mir reicht der Onboard Sound mit den hübschen Treibern mit dem Equalizer. Eine externe Soundkarte ist zwar nett aber für meine Zwecke übertrieben, abgesehen vom Mehrpreis.

Ergänzung:
Antwort des Asrock-Support-Mitarbeiters:
"Hello,
we did not duplicate this problem, Also nothing similar reported yet from other users.
What did you do before it happen?
Maybe BISO setting changed or update of BIOS or drivers?
Best regards, 
ASRock Support"

Je klar: der Ball wird zurückgespielt, das Problem gänzlich unbekannt, Der User ist eventuell schuld  WTF???


----------



## mrtvu (27. August 2014)

mrtvu schrieb:


> Stimmt oft, aber es ist auch oft Glückssache.
> 
> Komisch! Mein Freund hat den baugleichen PC, alles doppelt bestellt und sein Netzteil macht noch immer seine Dienste. Erst jetzt nach 5 Jahren spinnt seine noname Grafikkarte mit nur einem Farbfehler aber ohne Abstürze oder Aufhänger...
> 
> GRRRRRR.....


 
Schadenfroh kann ich berichten dass die GK des Freundes endlich den Geist aufgegeben hat (nach knapp 6 Jahren). Warum aber bei mir schon viel früher(2 Jahre früher bei mir)? Und sein noname Netztteil rennt und rennt und macht seit knapp 6 Jahren seine Arbeit, dabei hat das gleiche Netzteil bei mir nicht mal ganz ein 1/2 Jahr gehalten.



IluBabe schrieb:


> Btw. ja das kann durchaus passiert sein. Immerhin hat Murdoch ja keinerlei Probs. Solche Boards schleichen sich halt doch hin und wieder durch die Endprüfung. Leider dann zum nachteil des Benutzer, der genau so eins erwischt.



Zum Soundproblem des neuen PCs: Der onboard Soundkarten-Ausfall ist seit dem CMOS-Reset nicht mehr passiert. Ich halte die Daumen. Ich habe nämlich keinen Bock auf MB einschicken, damit sie mir berichten dass alles ok ist.


----------



## IluBabe (27. August 2014)

mrtvu schrieb:


> Zum Soundproblem des neuen PCs: Der onboard Soundkarten-Ausfall ist seit dem CMOS-Reset nicht mehr passiert. Ich halte die Daumen. Ich habe nämlich keinen Bock auf MB einschicken, damit sie mir berichten dass alles ok ist.


Halt mich auf dem laufenden, gern auch per PN. Ich hab jetzt vernommen dass neue Bios Versionen kommen sollen zumindest beim Extreme6 nen 1.4er evtl ist da auch ein Update dabei fürs Professional, was da Softwareprobleme behebt.


----------



## Murdoch (28. August 2014)

mrtvu schrieb:


> Schadenfroh kann ich berichten dass die GK des Freundes endlich den Geist aufgegeben hat (nach knapp 6 Jahren). Warum aber bei mir schon viel früher(2 Jahre früher bei mir)? Und sein noname Netztteil rennt und rennt und macht seit knapp 6 Jahren seine Arbeit, dabei hat das gleiche Netzteil bei mir nicht mal ganz ein 1/2 Jahr gehalten.
> 
> 
> 
> Zum Soundproblem des neuen PCs: Der onboard Soundkarten-Ausfall ist seit dem CMOS-Reset nicht mehr passiert. Ich halte die Daumen. Ich habe nämlich keinen Bock auf MB einschicken, damit sie mir berichten dass alles ok ist.


zur info.

Mein sound hat sich auch verabschiedet. 
Bei mir half nur das Ersatzbios etwas. Beim geupdateten ist der chip ausgeschaltet.


----------



## mrtvu (28. August 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> zur info.
> 
> Mein sound hat sich auch verabschiedet.
> Bei mir half nur das Ersatzbios etwas. Beim geupdateten ist der chip ausgeschaltet.


 
Dann gleich an das ASrock-Support samt allen Daten inkl. Motherboard-Seriennummer melden, damit die Asrock-Leute endlich ein verbessertes BIOS ohne Sound-Ausfall rausbringen.

Ich habe seit dem Ausfall und nach dem CMOS-Reset die BIOS-Firmware 1.5 rennen und seit 2-3 Wochen keinen Ausfall mehr (HOLZKLOPF...)


----------



## Murdoch (29. August 2014)

Seltsam.also habe den treiber nun wieder installiert bekommen. 

Habe dazu extra ein laufwerk o fürs werte programm erschaffen [emoji6] 

Ging normal durch.

Nun läuft das ganze auch wieder auf dem zuvor verschmähten bios.

Ist nur ne Mutmaßung aber ich glaube der treiber ist doch schuld.

Nitchs desto trotz sollte man das wirklich mal an asrock melden.


----------



## mrtvu (29. August 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Seltsam.also habe den treiber nun wieder installiert bekommen.
> 
> Habe dazu extra ein laufwerk o fürs werte programm erschaffen [emoji6]
> 
> ...



Ja melde das bitte! Der Support hat mir nämlich versichert dass NUR ich das Problem habe. Die Email-Adresse ist support@asrock.nl
Oder das Formular auf der Asrock-Seite nutzen, wie ich es gemacht habe.


Der Treiber wird nicht schuld sein: Als der Sound-Ausfall aufgetreten ist, hat Windows im Gerätemanager den onboard Sound gar nicht mehr gefunden. Der Treiber bei der Reinstallation erst recht nicht. Es ist für mich ein Motherboard-Problem, in erster Linie ist das BIOS verbugt oder die Kommunikation zwischen Motherboard und dem Soundchip ist nicht einwandfrei implementiert. Dreck-Creative! Vor 10 Jahren hat Creative sich noch Mühe gegeben, jetzt will Creative nur mehr mittels "Gamer" Marketing abzocken, allerdings mit unreifen/unnötigen/fehlerhaften Produkten, vor allem bei Treiber/Software/Einbindung.


----------



## Rosigatton (29. August 2014)

Creative ist doch schon ewig berüchtigt für seine miesen Treiber.

Habe in den letzten Jahren nix anderes gelesen, ausser, das die Dinger mit den unified Treibern besser laufen sollen.


----------



## Murdoch (29. August 2014)

War bei mir genau das gleiche. 

Auf einmal war der soundchip wie weggelötet.


----------



## mrtvu (5. September 2014)

Seit fast einem Monat ist der Soundausfall nicht mehr gekommen. *Daumendrück* *Holzklopf* *Fingerüberkreuz*


----------



## Murdoch (9. September 2014)

Hab die Antwort von asrock erhalten:

Sehr geehrter Herr Wieser,

*

War auf die forums die loesung die gleiche, und koennten sie mir links zuschicken.

Haben beide BIOS chips dieselbe version?

Moechte es wieder vorkommen, koenten sie dan erst in das BIOS unter Tools die System browser kucken.

Auch sollte es moeglich sein die BIOS sounds zu aktiveiren, wenn sie dan auf ein item klicken, sollte es ein ton geben.

*

Gerne hatte ich was mehr info.

*

Kind regards, mit freundlichen Grussen

*



Kann das jemand mal übersetzen? 

[emoji3]


----------



## IluBabe (9. September 2014)

Hast du denen bei Asrock in Deutsch geschrieben? Weil das sieht nach Chinesisch to Deutsch via Google Translator aus.


----------



## Murdoch (9. September 2014)

Absender soll wohl niederlande sein.

Ich habe beim deutschen support auch deutsch geschrieben.  Wusste nicht dass die damit nix anfangen können. ... so viel zu Support


----------



## IluBabe (9. September 2014)

K.A wer dir da geantwortet hat. Was war den die domain? .com .nl .de .cn?


----------



## Murdoch (9. September 2014)

Com. Aber der deutsche part. Ist ja auch wurst. Wir beobachten.wenns wieder kommt wandert das board sofort in die rma.


----------



## IluBabe (9. September 2014)

Wir beobachten klingt wie, "Wir haben keinen Plan", aber gut wenn's nicht mehr vorgekommen ist.


----------



## Murdoch (9. September 2014)

Wie keinen plan?
Das war ja meine aussage nicht die von asrock. 

Ich kucke ob es wieder kommt,dass ist mein "beobachten"[emoji6]


----------



## mrtvu (20. September 2014)

Siehe da! Der Sound fällt wieder aus! Windows 7 hat jetzt "unbekanntes Gerät" im Gerätemanager. Die Soundblaster Treiber Reinstallation hat nichts geholfen

Ich habe BIOS geladen, nichts geändert, abgespeichert, runtergefahren, hochgefahren => Siehe da: Der Sound ist wieder da!!!

Was ist das für Kacke am Dampfen? Warum kaufe ich so einen Mist von ASRock wo ich erst recht mir eine Soundkarte extra kaufen muss um keine regelmässigen Ausfälle zu bekommen??? Da hat ASrock wieder etwas auf den Markt geworfen ohne vorher gründlich zu testen mit dem Gedanken: Die Gamer werden das schon kaufen...

Wenn nicht bald ein ein neues funktionierenden BIOS rauskommt, kaufe ich mir eine extra Soundkarte aber ASRock und Creative werden nie wieder einen Cent mehr von mir bekommen.


----------



## Murdoch (20. September 2014)

Mach mir mal keine angst. Vorhin dachte ich erst....  Endlich läufts mal rund. 

Den asrock Service zumindest kann man schon mal vergessen. 

Siehe meine Mail Antwort die ich mal hier gepostet hatte. 

Ich würde wohl das Brett wechseln wenn das öfter vorkommt. 

By the way was für Soundkarte würdest du kaufen. Sie die meisten nicht von creative?


----------



## mrtvu (20. September 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> By the way was für Soundkarte würdest du kaufen. Sie die meisten nicht von creative?


 
Creative würde ich nicht mehr kaufen, die machen keine zuverlässigen Produkte vor allem weil die Software unbrauchbar ist.

Gedacht hätte ich an Asus Xonar DGX 5.1, ist nicht so teuer und erfüllt meine Zwecke.


----------



## Murdoch (20. September 2014)

Ja aber das doch mal voll ärgerlich, da kauft man ein board was schon aufgrund des Soundchips teurer ist und dann muss man das ding abschalten... obwohl ne muss man ja nichtmal...  Aber ne andere Soundkarte zu kaufen. 

Ich war zum Zeitpunkt der Problematik kurz davor das Asus Formula zu kaufen... nur die Fehlende Funktion HDD Saver hat mich davon abgebracht. Dieses Feature ist echt super. Da spare ich mir den Switch.


----------



## mrtvu (20. September 2014)

Ich habe dieses Motherboard auch wegen des "besseren" Sounds und wegen des USB3 Layouts (beide internen Steckplätze seitlich) gekauft


----------



## Murdoch (20. September 2014)

Seitlich? 

Also bei mir liegen die einfach neben einander und Kabel wird im 90 grad Winkel drauf gesteckt.


----------



## mrtvu (20. September 2014)

Ich meine mit seitlich am Rande rechts. Im gegensatz dazu sind die USB3.0 intern am Extreme 6 einer seitlich rechts und einer unten links


----------



## Murdoch (20. September 2014)

Achso. Ja Ok, das ist besser ja.


----------



## Murdoch (28. September 2014)

Bei mir hats nun auch wieder beim Sound ausgehakt.

Wollte nicht wieder den Bios resetten und habe bisl rumprobiert. 

Also was geholfen hat war das Bord vom Netzstrom zu nehmen und kurz zu warten. Dann wieder anschalten und es lief wieder ohne probleme. 

Kannst ja mal testen ob das bei Dir auch hilft wenns wieder auftritt. Ist dann wohl die einfachste Variante.


----------



## mrtvu (29. September 2014)

jo, komplett vom Strom nehmen und wieder Einschalten hilft um den Sound wieder zu bekommen!

Nach dem 2. Ausfall habe ich das wieder per eMail an Asrock gemeldet. Sie haben mir so geantwortet: "we are still not able to reproduce this issue. So we think the mainboard have a defect. Please  contact your dealer for further help/replacement."

Tolle Hilfe von Asrock!


----------



## Murdoch (30. September 2014)

Ja schön einfach. 

Zumal die ja nun mindestens 2 identische Fälle haben sollten. 

Naja. Solange das mit dem vom Strom nehmen funzt werde ich das so machen. 

Ich denke sogar, dass ein einschicken Probleme geben dürfte, denn bei denen wird der Sound wieder gehen. 

Dass heißt dann....  Das board kommt unverändert zurück. 

Dafür isses dann 3 oder mehr Wochen auf Reisen.


----------



## mrtvu (30. September 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Ja schön einfach.
> 
> Zumal die ja nun mindestens 2 identische Fälle haben sollten.
> 
> ...


 
Jo einschicken macht wenig Sinn, da nie ein Fehler beim Testen nachweisbar ist, der taucht erst wenn der PC für mind. 2-4 Wochen an der Netzspannung hängt. Was eher Sinn macht ist alle paar Wochen die Steckdose ein und ausschalten oder eine günstige Soundkarte um 30 Euro einbauen.


----------



## mrtvu (1. Oktober 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Ja schön einfach.
> 
> Zumal die ja nun mindestens 2 identische Fälle haben sollten.
> 
> ...


 

Nach dem neuerlichen Sound - Ausfall habe ich eine Antwort-Mail vom ASRock Support bekommen und gleich ein neues BIOS zum Ausprobieren:


----------



## IluBabe (2. Oktober 2014)

Na dann!


----------



## Murdoch (2. Oktober 2014)

mrtvu schrieb:


> Nach dem neuerlichen Sound - Ausfall habe ich eine Antwort-Mail vom ASRock Support bekommen und gleich ein neues BIOS zum Ausprobieren:


 
Danke für den Bios.

Im Live Update sind der Bios und eine neue Version der GameBlaster Treiber verfügbar.


----------



## mrtvu (15. Oktober 2014)

Seit 2 Wochen kein Soundausfall mehr mit der Biosversion 1.60A 

*HOLZKLOPF*


----------



## mrtvu (23. Januar 2015)

Wieder 1-2 Soundausfälle seit Okt. 2014 erlebt, es hält sich in Grenzen. Das Board reaktiviert sich von alleine aus dem Ausschaltezustand nach einem versehentlichen Mausklick.

Nach dem Rat vom ASROCK-Team habe ich Deep Sleep in S4 und S5 aktiviert in BIOS. Ich hofe dass das auch einen positiven Effekt auch auf den gelegentlichen Soundausfall hat.

Ansonsten bin ich zufrieden mit meinem PC und mit meinen zwei Monitoren. Der PC wird aber schon ziemlich warm unter Thief 4 und Witcher 2. Wenn ein aktuelles 3D Game läuft ... dann verwandelt sich der PC in einen Heizstrahler. Was aber im Winter nicht schlecht ist


----------

